# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Prox & BuzzardMarinePumpers (Final?) Log

## Proximal

I have been reading everyones accountability threads & have gotten some motivation returning to me. Thank you guys! 

Im 60 years old & will be working around the following:

*Both hips are replaced
*Left rotator cuff is 90-100% gone (but FINALLY pain free)
*Completely torn off left long head of biceps (but FINALLY pain free)
*High Blood Pressure (controlled with meds)
*Drink too much wine every night

Im 62 and currently 203. Im pretty good estimating by bf due to underwater weighing a couple of years ago & am likely around 18%. I have a couple of those fancy electrical impedance scales & will get some numbers on fat & muscle percentages. I will also add some pics, but will bypass the legs because of the hip replacements. 

My workouts, which generally never fall below 4x/wk, have been erratic over the past several months (largely due to not accepting the appearance of the recently torn biceps). 

Im currently planning to continue my 150 mg/wk TRT dosage & MK-677.

I feel confident with my knowledge, but have asked for GearHeadeds advice after reading many of his posts. Im sure I will be following his nutritional & training advice, but do not know if I will venture beyond regarding AAS at this time at least.

Goals for myself the next 3-4 months will be getting down to 10% bf & gain the muscle that I lost, back. 

Great workouts the past week. Tonight Im slicing wine consumption in half, enormous first step for me.

----------


## Obs

Following for sure

----------


## balance

Excellent to see you starting a log proximal!
I will definitely be following along. 
You got this!

----------


## Proximal

TY Balance & Obs!

Alright, for starters, 2 of the 3 past nights have been at 50% wine consumption, which for me is one hell of an achievement. 

Todays workout (push)
Pec Deck 4 WS
Machine Chest Press 5 WS with SD on last
Machine Lateral Raises 4 WS with DD on last
Upright Rows, low cable with rope 4 WS with SD on last
Front raise 3 sets with SD drop for each
Close grip bench 5 WS
Skull Crushers 4 WS
Tricep Pressdowns 3 WS with DD on last
Machine dips 4 WS

Because of the torn RC, about the only free-weight lifts I can do are the close grip bench.

Also, because of the RC, no overhead work and all lateral raises & upright rows never get to parallel to avoid impingement of the head of the humerus on the acromion. Normally, its that impingement that destroys the RC. But now, I have to delay arthritic changes as much as possible. A total shoulder is imminent, but want to delay it for as long as I can.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Hey great Thread . I have so much to tell I gotta think about this one 59 and Old timers . I will get my hard #'s and post . Gotta be honest _a year + of sedimentary life style and weeks not eating due to sick lots of PT and I now also have 2 complete hip replacements . I feel like a blob ._ My Dr released me to do about and type leg work except reverse leg curls .... But I will get on it .......

Oh 2 knees in about 14 mths to near normal ..... Even have screwed up ankles ....... no worry they can fix you faster , better , stronger . But oh the pain and sometimes have to be re broken if not exercise enough ....... no reason to pretend there is nothing wrong , got issues , got time , have determination . I am curious as to how this will go  :Smilie:

----------


## Proximal

Come on Buzz, post away!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

lol , I hope this is not final . If I am going through all this pain just to walk and sit in the rocking chair , I will be one sad pup ! I have expectation when repaired to go slow and get 100% back into the swing of things . Between back pain and knees lacking cartilage it is currently a challenge to climb or descend steeps .

----------


## Proximal

> lol , I hope this is not final . If I am going through all this pain just to walk and sit in the rocking chair , I will be one sad pup ! I have expectation when repaired to go slow and get 100% back into the swing of things . Between back pain and knees lacking cartilage it is currently a challenge to climb or descend steeps .


Final? No that was an attempt at humor.

Sorry buddy, my mistake, I misunderstood, are you not ready for this? Still clearing up issues before starting?

Sitting in the docs office now. Trying to figure out a mid-back issue. The muscle pain is driving me crazy. I think they are going to inject it.

----------


## Obs

Always watching guys
Keep that fire lit

----------


## KennyJ

Prox, I have seen where you have the bicep issue. Is there anything besides PT that you can do to heal it? Can they do surgery?

----------


## Proximal

> Prox, I have seen where you have the bicep issue. Is there anything besides PT that you can do to heal it? Can they do surgery?


Nothing to heal buddy. It's torn off at the shoulder attachment.

Surgery is not normally done, especially for old geezers like myself. Although in the future I might talk to a plastic surgeon to see if there is a silicone Implant to fill the gap.

There is no pain and about 10-15% strength loss. Still functions perfectly in the gym.

----------


## Proximal

> Always watching guys
> Keep that fire lit


TY Obs, it means a lot!

----------


## KennyJ

> Nothing to heal buddy. It's torn off at the shoulder attachment.
> 
> Surgery is not normally done, especially for old geezers like myself. Although in the future I might talk to a plastic surgeon to see if there is a silicone Implant to fill the gap.
> 
> There is no pain and about 10-15% strength loss. Still functions perfectly in the gym.


Oh ok. Well with your positive attitude it's like my dad used to tell me "ain't no step for a stepper". Sorry if you haven't heard this, it may be a southern thing I don't know but anyway it's not gonna slow you down.

----------


## Proximal

TY Kenny!

Back today (with rear Delts)
Reverse pec deck
Machine pull downs
Machine Rows
High Pulls

Crunches

25 minutes treadmill.

Pissed as all f***, first a power outage, then the tv doesnt work.

----------


## KennyJ

> TY Kenny!
> 
> Back today (with rear Delts)
> Reverse pec deck
> Machine pull downs
> Machine Rows
> High Pulls
> 
> Crunches
> ...


Easy don't get too upset lol.
Hey I have an idea. when the power goes out like that go get your wife and talk to her or do something for her that you know she loves and build up some credit. Hey the power is out and you can't do your normal stuff anyway so make good use of that time and just build that equity up.

----------


## Proximal

> Easy don't get too upset lol.
> Hey I have an idea. when the power goes out like that go get your wife and talk to her or do something for her that you know she loves and build up some credit. Hey the power is out and you can't do your normal stuff anyway so make good use of that time and just build that equity up.


Are you kidding me? I just crushed my back AND did cardio & abs. Who do you think I am, Superman?

----------


## KennyJ

> are you kidding me? I just crushed my back and did cardio & abs. Who do you think i am, superman?


lmao

----------


## Proximal

Biceps
Machine curls 4WS
Low cable curls 3WS with DD at the end
Preachers 4 WS
Cable concentration curls 4 WS

20 minutes treadmill. 

Ate sloppy last 2 nites & of course drank. However, did manage to throw out the Christmas cookies and candy (gifts) and survived the wifes rath.

Finishing GHs exhaustive questionnaire. Not sure how aggressive Im going to go with this ultimately, but I like what I read from his posts. Glad that he will help guide me.

----------


## Proximal

Cleaned things up last nite diet wise & cut back the alcohol. 

Triceps
Close grip bench 4 WS
Skull crushers 4 WS
Machine dips 4 WS with DD last set
Rope Press downs 4 WS its DD last set

Biceps 
Preacher 100 rep feeder

Shoulders
Machine lateral raises 4 WS with DD last set
Upright rows on low cable with rope 4 WS with DD last set
Lateral raises 3 sets with DD each set

Chest
Pec Deck 4 WS
Machine Press 4 WS with DD last set

20 minutes treadmill

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

All I am able to do is PT on steroids , lol ! Cardio and doing my injections at 40mg of Cyp EOD and really changed fluid retention and well being i like the EOD and low dose  :Smilie:  Still not what I would call back ! Had 3 injections in my back and feeling good about my hip replacement ! 

They are going to Cauterize the nerve at the L5 vertebra , Doc said 1 week of discomfort then do what I can smartly I am excited about the outlook of little to no pain !

----------


## Proximal

> All I am able to do is PT on steroids , lol ! Cardio and doing my injections at 40mg of Cyp EOD and really changed fluid retention and well being i like the EOD and low dose  Still not what I would call back ! Had 3 injections in my back and feeling good about my hip replacement ! 
> 
> They are going to Cauterize the nerve at the L5 vertebra , Doc said 1 week of discomfort then do what I can smartly I am excited about the outlook of little to no pain !


This sounds great Buzz!

----------


## Proximal

Vacation so worked out early am. Did some fasted cardio for 25 minutes, then abs and bis. 

Determined my bf over the weekend and it was worse than I thought (21%). I didnt think I slacked off that much, but first semester of the school year always kicks my ass. Second semester is much better. 

Have dropped alcohol consumption a bit & getting the diet more regular (will start posting when it starts making sense again). 

I know this is a steroid forum, but right now, just TRT dose of 150/week. I know it sounds nuts, but I swear that the MK-677 is having a negative effect and am dropping it.

----------


## Proximal

Scale looked better today, reflects yesterdays work & diet (though just water Im sure, but Ill take anything now).

5 egg whites for breakfast, lunch of chicken breast & vegetables, post work out shake. Dinner likely sushi but no rice (sashimi, salad and rolls using cucumber instead of rice ).

Cardio X 25. Light back workout: 

Machine rows x 5 sets
Anti-gravity pull-ups x 4
Shrugs x 4 sets.

Basketball court was empty, shot around for first time in about 3 years. Like riding a bicycle, you never forget, smiling ear to ear. 

Finished GHs questionnaire, very thorough.

Tiny little baby steps now, just getting my mind right & everything back into a groove.

----------


## Proximal

Alright, rolling. Realized my actual starting weight was 205 when I took my bf% last weekend. Yesterday it was 202, today, 200.

For a steroid forum, this thread is ridiculous at this time, its for my motivation. Switching to red wine is dramatic thus far. Have been drinking white for a couple of years now (great buzz though). Tough first step for me, cant believe its done.

Skipped b-fast today. Lunch was a chicken breast & vegetables. Small post workout shake an hour ago. Dinner will definitely be clean and veggies only for carbs.

Light Chest
Machine press 4 sets 10-12 reps stopping just short of failure.
Incline bench (Still debating if Ill keep this) 2 sets 15
Incline Smith 3 sets 10 - 12

Light Delts
Lateral raise machine 4 sets of 10-12 stopping short of failure
Upright rows (same)
Front raises 3 sets of 10

Abs & 15 minutes elliptical. 

Sauna felt amazing. Same with jacuzzi (really hit my trigger points in my rhomboids).

TY board members, you were Santa to me & your gift was a return of my motivation. The sickness is rising. Hopefully this will be a very interesting 
7 -8 months.

----------


## balance

Sounds like excellent progress to me!

Making small incremental changes need to be celebrated. Its these little changes one at a time that eventually snowball into a really huge pattern shift of an overall healthier outlook and lifestyle. The esthetic progress will take time but it will happen. At least this is how it seems to be for me. 

Its the people we are all about to be surrounded by for 5 or so weeks that have the real challenges. Changing their exercise, eating, etc bad habits all at once in search of an overnight physique change. 

I believe you have an excellent mindset for success and thats key :Smilie: .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Looking forward to seeing the progress happen here!
Glad you are under GH's tutelage!

Kick some ass!

----------


## Obs

> tutelage


.....
....................
..............................
You can't say stuff like that around dumb people.

----------


## Proximal

> Looking forward to seeing the progress happen here!
> Glad you are under GH's tutelage!
> 
> Kick some ass!


TY Kel & welcome back from vacation. 

Clean dinner last night: chicken breast & some added meat sauce over steamed vegetables.

Woke up at 199, know its water but see some separation between rectus & obliques. 

Back to apple cider vinegar in the morning, also doing mini-fasts till lunch since weight is dropping steadily; no b-fast yet.

Chicken breast, vegetables with salsa for lunch. 

Small protein shake post workout.

Biceps (heavy)
Preachers 5 WS 6-8 reps 
Machine curls (similar to dumbbell curls) 5 WS 6-8 reps
Cable curls 4 WS 6-8 reps with triple drop 
Reverse curls 3 sets with drop each set

25 minutes cardio

Steam bath (sweat my ass off, felt great)

Fully intending to make this an AAS worthy thread as time passes & after I get to a baseline that Im satisfied with.

----------


## Proximal

2 days away from the gym. One (rest) deliberate, yesterday, unavoidably important stuff (new tv installed). Have been eating minimally and clean, wine continues to be minimized. 

Last night, my cheating was some tortilla chips and a whole wheat tortilla on a burrito. 

Woke up with a one pound gain after that, so all in all, survived the holidays with a 5 pound weight loss.

Thinking a LOT about training the past 2 days & simply need to preserve my shoulders. To do this, the amount of friction has to be limited. Bottom line is volume will have to drop, but intensity will have to climb for stimulation; thus more HIT techniques.

All reps are slowed down to 3-4 second concentric, a 1-2 second hard contraction & a 5-6 second eccentric phase. Reps are done more in the mid-range (no lock-out) so the muscle never gets to relax.

Chest & Triceps
2 WS of pec-deck with DD last set
Modified incline press on hammer shoulder machine 2 WS with DD last set
Closed grip bench 3 WS
Machine dips 2 WS with DD last set
Tricep dumbbell kick-backs 2 sets with single drop each
Tricep pressdowns 2WS with TD last set

Abs & 25 minutes cardio.

Steam & whirlpool.

Tomorrow, slight increase in calories. Also, Gym will be empty, going to experiment with isometrics to limit shoulder motion on Delt days.

Hello 2019.

----------


## Proximal

Despite adding some more calories (egg whites for breakfast & addition of another protein drink), weight is staying at 199 & mirror looks better in the stomach region. 

GH confirmed my suspicion of bloat with MK-677 & today went to the TRT clinic and picked up Sermorelin. 

Yesterdays Shoulder Workout; Goal is avoiding friction/sheering to prolong whatever cartilage remains. Slowed the speed of both concentric & eccentric phases to about 6-8 seconds each. Even threw in some brief isometric pauses. The idea is to maximize every rep. Reps fall in the 8-10 range. 

Upright rows with rope, low pulley 2 WS with DD last set
Front raises 2 WS with drop each set
Machine laterals 2 WS with DD last set

1/2 kneel wood choppers on cable machine 3 sets 15 both directions
15 minutes elliptical 
20 minutes treadmill

Been monitoring BP again to get baselines & am disappointed. Even with Atenolol, still getting into the 130s over high 80s in the day. Dropping caffeine in the morning, adding hibiscus tea. Also adding beet root tablets & 1/2 Brazil nut daily. 

Also battling with a rhomboid trigger point that just wont go away. Thought the dry needle got the better of it, but apparently not. Have a referral for acupuncture, but seriously thinking of letting my wife go at it with an ice pick (she is a PT), just dont want to bypass a rib and puncture a lung, lol. 

Back & more cardio later. Diet courtesy of GH, will be more consistent/balanced & will be posted in a few days.

----------


## balance

How much coffee were/are you drinking on average? Having just recently started to monitor my bp (just started bp med this week) and I notice fluctuations from back to back readings. The bp machine I got gives you average of last 3 reading taken, so I always do three reading and use the average as my current state. Also I noticed that my reading goes down noticeable when I unbutton my drawers and keep all body parts in a very neutral position (neck included). 

Noticed you are reducing your reps to alleviate shoulder wear. Also static time under tension works for some people. I used to get on a smith machine and load it up with weight I could hardly manage and just hold it in a half rep position to get some tut. Maybe this could work. I remember seeing some YT video of this older guy (about 55-60) with an absolutely incredible physique and all he did exclusively were static hold workouts using body weight on suspended ropes (like trex equipment). The guy comes off as quite nuts on his videos but whatever he is doing is definitely working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

Maybe 4-5 cups in the morning. Im just trying to lower it so that I have more tools to work with here. 

I use a wrist monitor, the numbers are close enough. I just need to know when Im getting towards 130/85. 

Regarding the super slow reps & isometric holds for the Delts, its more of a last resort. Ive milked this RC for 35 years now using all my skills & knowledge as a PT. Im hoping I can make this work. 

Back
Machine rows 2 WS with single drop each
Low Hammer rows 3 WS
Face pulls 3 WS with DD last set

Biceps 
Preachers 3 WS
Machine bicep curls 2 WS with DD last set
SS reverse & bicep curls on low cable 3 sets

Some high rep TRX squat/row combinations followed by 15 minutes on elliptical.

50 grams whey & small white bagel post workout. 

Tonight is whole wheat pasta with chicken breast & marinara sauce.

----------


## KennyJ

> Maybe 4-5 cups in the morning. I’m just trying to lower it so that I have more tools to work with here. 
> 
> I use a wrist monitor, the numbers are close enough. I just need to know when I’m getting towards 130/85. 
> 
> Regarding the super slow reps & isometric holds for the Delts, it’s more of a last resort. I’ve milked this RC for 35 years now using all my skills & knowledge as a PT. I’m hoping I can make this work. 
> 
> Back
> Machine rows 2 WS with single drop each
> Low Hammer rows 3 WS
> ...


4-5 cups in the morning? Wow do you drink it throughout the day also? By the way hope you're doing well

----------


## Proximal

> 4-5 cups in the morning? Wow do you drink it throughout the day also? By the way hope you're doing well


No, only morning. More of a habit then a physical need. I have a bit of OCD though, so habits are not easily broken. 

Doing very well, hope you are as well.

----------


## KennyJ

> No, only morning. More of a habit then a physical need. I have a bit of OCD though, so habits are not easily broken. 
> 
> Doing very well, hope you are as well.


I hear ya. I love to drink coffee but my CNS has been a little fried lately so I've had to back off a little.

----------


## Proximal

Doctor appointment later, this trigger point is driving me crazy, have never experienced anything like it before. 

Up to 5 small meals per day. Despite increase, weight dropped another pound & wife mentioned that Im looking a little leaner. Total of 7 pounds lost. Wine consumption down to 60% helps  :Icon Rolleyes: .

Yesterday was chest, Delts & Triceps. A little abs & 25 minutes cardio. Difficult to stay disciplined in the gym and not do more with deltoids and chest, so took it out on my triceps. 

No coffee for 3 days is kicking my butt. Doing this along with CBD (and beetroot + hibiscus tea) in an effort to decrease BP. At 5 mg. the CBD keeps the systolic about 15 points lower and diastolic 5-10 lower for about 3 -4 hours. Getting tired over obsessing with this too, think its time for a medication change, because with everything above Im still hovering in the border-line region.

Catch myself thinking sometimes that its time to hang it up, but seeing progress & reading posts on the forum are helping a great deal.

----------


## Proximal

Very cautiously optimistic, pain is pretty much gone due to cortisone injected into the trigger points. First time Ive actually feared pain. 

BP consistently borderline, MD appointment for medication change in a week. Screw it, since it didnt help much, drinking coffee again, but keeping it at 50%. 

Solid workouts all week, but going to lay off back till next week. Have reinitiated legs (have always backed off those because of the THRs).

Down 2 more pounds for a total of 8, right now 197. Eating 5x per day, havent eaten as much in a couple of years. Diet is not as meticulously tracked as others here, but it is clean, strict & I dont deviate away from it. Presently 230 g Protein, 25-30 g Fat & 150 g. Carbs. Diet is calorie restricted to account for alcohol intake.

Feeling very encouraged.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Not trying to hi jack your thread ! I had actually hoped to be a part of it and still do !


Morning my friend ! If I remember correctly you shared that where your wife works they do back injections . My Dr told me the 1st one (Cauterized) Right nerve at L5 : this should cause discomfort for a week or so and then should take care of back pain . Dr's tend to under rate pain IMHO ......... Do yo know or your wife the amount of time and level of discomfort I will experience and Dr said this procedure may last a few mths and may last a year or so but the more times it is done the better the results ? 

How much of this I have been told is fact and how much a sales pitch to do a procedure . Should I demand or try to pain meds or muscle relaxers . Dr said I may be in the bed for a week or so ? The pain is almost unbearable and best pain relief is Robaxine & heat and Volterian gel ......... This combo makes driving and walking tolorable but not without pain . Is the pain to be expected to be even worse after injection ? I get the burn Fri the 18th ! 

Oh so glad to see you getting back in the groove ! I tried even riding the stationary bike and I am a slug ! So hard to digest ..... my mind has the desire and my body just refuses to allow even cardio  :Frown:

----------


## Proximal

Buzz this thread is for US! Reading your post on another thread is what convinced me to get going again buddy!

My wife's Physical Therapy department doesn't see them after the procedure, but everything I read is consistent with what your MD says. 

I totally sympathize with your pain. I've lived through degenerated hips, limped around on canes, tolerated this f'n RC for 35 years, but nothing compared to this trigger point, which I'm sure is a small fraction of the pain that you are experiencing. 

My fingers are crossed for you for this Friday Buzz. Think positively & make your comeback starting this February!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Buzz this thread is for US! Reading your post on another thread is what convinced me to get going again buddy!
> 
> My wife's Physical Therapy department doesn't see them after the procedure, but everything I read is consistent with what your MD says. 
> 
> I totally sympathize with your pain. I've lived through degenerated hips, limped around on canes, tolerated this f'n RC for 35 years, but nothing compared to this trigger point, which I'm sure is a small fraction of the pain that you are experiencing. 
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you for this Friday Buzz. Think positively & make your comeback starting this February!


Thanks , it is out patient , but 3 hr surgery . I have all the intention of starting back at least by mid Feb. Man I am having mental issues being out of the gym so long ...... I was just headed to a good size to start cutting and be just right for an old man and all that work , maybe not in vein ? But the climb back will be a different route and I will have to find different ways to get my gym time pleasure ! No more grabbing the weight of choice and working through the pain . Pain does not prevent me from desiring to lift it is now about lifting smart and pay very close attention to the pain ........ time will tell and at 59 time is not exactly on my side . To lift productively at 59 good body health is a rarity from what I see . Either some men think they have let themselves go to far and then me pain pushes me further and further away from the gym and backpacking actually 2 of the more important things in my life* except for women* ...... oh , lol , and including my grand daughter in that mix.  But I am not ready to sit in my rocking chair and play with the babies 

Actually discussing a repair plan moving forward from today with the VA Dr. the MD I have now is very up to date and practical . He said see what happens with the back and try to avoid shoulder surgery if the back goes well ease back into the gym and work smart and work hard for about a year to a year and a 1/2 . Then if I have been able to hold off revisit my no cartilage knees  :Frown:

----------


## Proximal

> Thanks , it is out patient , but 3 hr surgery . I have all the intention of starting back at least by mid Feb. Man I am having mental issues being out of the gym so long ...... I was just headed to a good size to start cutting and be just right for an old man and all that work , maybe not in vein ? But the climb back will be a different route and I will have to find different ways to get my gym time pleasure ! No more grabbing the weight of choice and working through the pain . Pain does not prevent me from desiring to lift it is now about lifting smart and pay very close attention to the pain ........ time will tell and at 59 time is not exactly on my side . To lift productively at 59 good body health is a rarity from what I see . Either some men think they have let themselves go to far and then me pain pushes me further and further away from the gym and backpacking actually 2 of the more important things in my life* except for women* ...... oh , lol , and including my grand daughter in that mix.  But I am not ready to sit in my rocking chair and play with the babies 
> 
> Actually discussing a repair plan moving forward from today with the VA Dr. the MD I have now is very up to date and practical . He said see what happens with the back and try to avoid shoulder surgery if the back goes well ease back into the gym and work smart and work hard for about a year to a year and a 1/2 . Then if I have been able to hold off revisit my no cartilage knees


I like the plan and agree about the shoulder. The knee issues will simply limit your choices of exercises & cardio, but I bet you'll be able to work around them.

Hear you regarding mental health. However, we'll be able to keep each other going on this thread. This is going to be a slow & gradual process for each of us. We'll take it little steps at a time and this time next year will look back and smile. 

Isn't the surgery tomorrow? Good luck & here's to that very first step!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Today is the 19th and had surgery the 18th 9:00 am Norco 5/325 low dose 2x's a day only taken one . when the pain hit hit wax pen and go to sleep . I was out from 1:30 until about 7:00 this am . Little to very tolerable pain no meds period . Maybe pain will come later but now is much better than pre op ! We are supposed to have slight winter event tomorrow and if I feel this good I will be out and about . Even cooked a couple of eggs this am actually had a few moments to enjoy coffee pain free . 

No I will not make this the cry baby thread . I know pain and to get me complaining has to be real pain ! I at this time Sat morn feel very positive to much brighter days to come .

----------


## Proximal

Alright, surgery is done & congrats on the early pain relief!

Whats the doc recommend regarding activity levels this week? Im thinking he wants you take it SLOW.

Screw cry-baby thread, post every thing you want. We have worked out & worn through our bodies for 40 plus years, longer than some of the guys on this forum have been alive. Yet, we keep after it.

This is going to be a slow and gradual process for us both, but I am confident that we will both progress. Weve got all the time in the world Buzz.

----------


## Proximal

Down another pound or two, scale right around 195.5, so closing in on 10 pounds lost. 

Still cautious, but my rhomboid pain is still mostly gone & have started to decrease Advil usage. Took MRI s this week as a precaution to see if there is a glaring issue. Think Ill start doing some light back work this week.

Caffeine intake is still at 50%, but the BP seems a bit better and often below 120 and staying in the mid 80s for diastolic. Have been using beetroot tablets and hibiscus tea through the day & its possible they are helping. Its also possible that worrying about the pain drove up the BP as well. MD appt. cancelled & not going to change meds yet because I am changing my supplement protocol because of this good news.

Tried high repetition training this week & it really agrees with me. I love the pain & have a very high tolerance for it. Realized however that I did have shoulder joint soreness the next day & thats not cool in my situation. Thinking I might do chest and shoulders only 1x/wk. Find that I am enjoying doing legs again.

Keeping with my initial phase of cutting as much fat as possible & re-gaining/adding a little muscle. Fingers crossed that Ill have a second month as successful as this.

----------


## Quester

> No, only morning. More of a habit then a physical need. I have a bit of OCD though, so habits are not easily broken. 
> 
> Doing very well, hope you are as well.


100-200mg of Theanine is a great addition to coffee. It calms many of the teeth-clenching (even the subtler forms of this) type effects caused by coffee which has a focus increasing effect. I take 200mg 2 x daily even though I don't drink coffee. That dose has been shown to help with sleep and have calming effects.

----------


## Proximal

> 100-200mg of Theanine is a great addition to coffee. It calms many of the teeth-clenching (even the subtler forms of this) type effects caused by coffee which has a focus increasing effect. I take 200mg 2 x daily even though I don't drink coffee. That dose has been shown to help with sleep and have calming effects.


I’ve been digging my hibiscus tea quite a bit.

----------


## Proximal

Triceps yesterday & with exception to dips, can keep the shoulders out of the equation. So I can relax & have some fun with volume (quantity) & resistance. 

Strength is returning & increasing, plus felt a sick pump. Wasn't working around any mirrors so couldn't see, but caught a couple of stares. 

Got to the locker room, looked in the mirror and saw why. Big smile. 

More help on the way in the mail. If my body holds out, this will be a very interesting year.

----------


## Quester

I've heard that there is a way to do dips that minimizes risk for shoulders but can't remember it.

----------


## Proximal

> I've heard that there is a way to do dips that minimizes risk for shoulders but can't remember it.


A "normal" shoulder really isn't at too much risk, but I'm not normal, lol.

The shoulder motion itself can be limited, but it's the pressure up into the joint that's an issue. I use a seated dip machine, so I can use less weight and more reps. Plus it's easier to maintain form.

----------


## Quester

I hadn't thought of a seated dip machine. I can see how it would also have the benefit of more stability due to the fixed path. That might cause less stress on the non-primary muscles and the non-muscle part of the joint.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

As a part of my down time I have been researching non primary muscles ; the ones they work on and build up in PT . This is just a thought I have been considering . As opposed to building non primary muscles after an injury why not build them from the start as opposed to going straight to the major muscle groups . I have never read of one or more of the smarter guys on this forum specifically working on non primary muscles to help prevent injuries before they happen ? 

Prox you being a PT , you possibly may know the answer to this . Because if I do not hear negative feed back about my thought I am going to concentrate part of each session on non primary muscles in hopes of even a better chance of avoiding more injury ? *Sound off like you got a pair guys all thoughts are welcome .....* 





> I hadn't thought of a seated dip machine. I can see how it would also have the benefit of more stability due to the fixed path. That might cause less stress on the non-primary muscles and the non-muscle part of the joint.

----------


## Proximal

> As a part of my down time I have been researching non primary muscles ; the ones they work on and build up in PT . This is just a thought I have been considering . As opposed to building non primary muscles after an injury why not build them from the start as opposed to going straight to the major muscle groups . I have never read of one or more of the smarter guys on this forum specifically working on non primary muscles to help prevent injuries before they happen ? 
> 
> Prox you being a PT , you possibly may know the answer to this . Because if I do not hear negative feed back about my thought I am going to concentrate part of each session on non primary muscles in hopes of even a better chance of avoiding more injury ? *Sound off like you got a pair guys all thoughts are welcome .....*


I’m a little lost on the non-primary muscle concept Buzz. I was even a tad confused by Q’s comment. Can you give me specifics please?

----------


## Proximal

Nice Biceps workout

WS only
Machine incline curls 6 reps x 8 sets.
Preacher 6 x 8
Barbell curls 6 x 8
Reverse 4 x 15
Forearms SS wrist curls and reverse wrist curls 3x15

Leg press 4 x 20
Seated Calves 4 x 15

Abs

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I may have been in the dark all of my life and I am the dumb one ? I have never given non primary muscles a thought . I just thought of muscle groups as Traps , Delts , Biceps , Triceps , Glutes , Quads and Calves , generally major core muscles Shoulders , Back , Chest , and add smaller muscle groups at any given time for a routine or make changes . 

But during rehab for shoulders , hip , back . I ask tons of questions and they clarified with explanations . I even had them show me on a chart what they called non-primary muscles and they are all of the supporting muscles that assist the major muscles in functioning . They are weaker and easier to strengthen so PT focuses on them 1st to support the major muscles to prevent injuries in the future .

lol , 40 years ago I was asleep during the way to train non primary muscles ? The non primary muscles seem to me need to have more focus as a better foundation ....... to prevent injury before it happens ?? *As always thought are welcome and appreciated .* 






> Im a little lost on the non-primary muscle concept Buzz. I was even a tad confused by Qs comment. Can you give me specifics please?

----------


## Proximal

> I may have been in the dark all of my life and I am the dumb one ? I have never given non primary muscles a thought . I just thought of muscle groups as Traps , Delts , Biceps , Triceps , Glutes , Quads and Calves , generally major core muscles Shoulders , Back , Chest , and add smaller muscle groups at any given time for a routine or make changes . 
> 
> But during rehab for shoulders , hip , back . I ask tons of questions and they clarified with explanations . I even had them show me on a chart what they called non-primary muscles and they are all of the supporting muscles that assist the major muscles in functioning . They are weaker and easier to strengthen so PT focuses on them 1st to support the major muscles to prevent injuries in the future .
> 
> lol , 40 years ago I was asleep during the way to train non primary muscles ? The non primary muscles seem to me need to have more focus as a better foundation ....... to prevent injury before it happens ?? *As always thought are welcome and appreciated .*


O.K., think I know where you are coming from. 

For shoulders, the obvious one is the RC, which you and I know all about.

Posture plays a role & even though there are exercises to avoid forward bending from the neck & mid- back (called a forward head posture & can impact the shoulder) the reality is, its just non-stop, conscious effort. Actually my recent problem is likely postural & I have been working at this constantly. 

Also for shoulders, scapular control is needed, so being able to get those rhomboids activated to keep the scapula pulled back (retracted) is necessary. 

Lumbar spine, you have all of that core training. Planks, balance work, etc. 

For the hips and knees, the gluteus mediums is critical. This where you see folks doing those side-lying exercises called clamshells, or exercise tubing around their thighs, trying to side step or squat while keeping the thighs rotated and out to the side. And their is the hip abduction machine. 

This is one of those questions that could take hours to be thorough- if you can give me a specific concern, I can be better at zeroing in on particulars. 

One thing to keep in mind though Buzz, is if it is DJD, (degenerative joint disease/arthritis) exercises dont do one heck of a lot, if anything at all. Its now a question of choosing exercises correctly (and watching/altering form) in order to avoid or slow down the degenerative process. Regrettably, this is likely where we are both at in many of our issues.

So, is the back responding to your procedure?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I can sleep and walk and drive almost pain free . I went to the gym and did some lat pull downs and rode the upright bike and the next day my back was screaming at me the worst since the procedure . I actually called the Dr and he said the pain was from inflammation and I need to take it easy a while longer . After this long I can give it a another week which will be Wed and try again . i really sound like an old creeper ..... lol , but today I walked 2 miles on a flat ground .

Maybe other ppl have heard of this ? But my Dr said next time I went in he was going to do blood work to see if I had arthritis & what kind and he could give me meds for it ???

----------


## Proximal

> I can sleep and walk and drive almost pain free . I went to the gym and did some lat pull downs and rode the upright bike and the next day my back was screaming at me the worst since the procedure . I actually called the Dr and he said the pain was from inflammation and I need to take it easy a while longer . After this long I can give it a another week which will be Wed and try again . i really sound like an old creeper ..... lol , but today I walked 2 miles on a flat ground .
> 
> Maybe other ppl have heard of this ? But my Dr said next time I went in he was going to do blood work to see if I had arthritis & what kind and he could give me meds for it ???


Listen to the doc & take it SLOW.

Watch the seated stuff. Surprisingly, that position one the bike is horrible for the lumbar spine sometimes, particularly if your posture isnt PERFECT. Id say try elliptical as well. How does your back do with walking? But with that said, dont you have a knee issue?

Just asked my wife about the bw, she said a definite yes.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Listen to the doc & take it SLOW.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the seated stuff. Surprisingly, that position one the bike is horrible for the lumbar spine sometimes, particularly if your posture isn’t PERFECT. I’d say try elliptical as well. How does your back do with walking? But with that said, don’t you have a knee issue?
> 
> Just asked my wife about the bw, she said a definite yes.




Hell man as of late I have issues everywhere , lol ! But just not ready for the rocking chair . You know you are getting old when you say I walked 2 miles today and you are actually bragging ! LMAO . As far as knees go I can still tolerate that pain ! Considering trying Steem Cell for Knees 1

Kinda cool about the BW to tell what type of arthritis I have and implied he would be able to script med to get the swelling out of my joints ?? Bet he will prescribe Daca - NOT ! One thing that seems to be a common issue with all of these pain issues is swelling is a primary cause of pain or at least a common thread in most pain .

----------


## Proximal

You and I both Buzz. These youngsters have no idea what they’re in for. 

2 miles is nothing to sneeze at, but watch that “tolerate pain” stuff IF it is telling you that you are making things worse. BTW, total knees are a walk in the park. 

He might be thinking Psoriatic arthritis, particularly because of the swelling. 

Is your MD still good with TRT though? Are finances tight, because the guys seem to be using a couple of peptides for pain and swear by them. I think they may be pricey though if it’s every month for the rest of your lifting life. I don’t touch them, I just want to know how much I am aggravating my shoulder so I can keep this one for more than 7 years (MD’s prediction  :Frown: ).

BTW, nice avi. I swear though, the older I get, each year my chest sags a bit more. Thank God not as much as yours, lol.

----------


## Proximal

Added some LGD for the last week. So it's that, 200 mg. TRT & Sermorelin for now. 

Workouts solid, diet clean with a gradual addition of calories & weight holding at 197-198. However leaning out, a touch more vascular & strength is increasing. 

Taking it slow, did some shopping and will be upping things shortly upon arrival. 

However, the more I'm in the gym, the more I see that missing bicep & its pissing me off. Maybe there is a silicone implant that can be inserted to fill out the missing long head. Also still dreading the day the RC tears completely. Actually had a dream last night that that shoulder/arm went dead and I couldn't move it-really scared me.

----------


## Quester

> I’m a little lost on the non-primary muscle concept Buzz. I was even a tad confused by Q’s comment. Can you give me specifics please?


I was referring to the muscles which play a support role in a specific exercise.

----------


## Proximal

> I was referring to the muscles which play a support role in a specific exercise.


I was thinking that. I was lazy & should have googled. Im too old, I just knew them as joint stabilizers. Of course, we didnt have TVs or cars back in those days either lol.

----------


## Quester

Stabilizers...Damn. The other day I was talking about food and kept saying contour and no one could relate. Finally, my girlfriend said, "oh, texture."

----------


## Quester

Hey Prox, I have cervical pain after doing upper traps and shoulders. Doesn't so much matter the exercise. Something I can do different or change?

----------


## Proximal

> Hey Prox, I have cervical pain after doing upper traps and shoulders. Doesn't so much matter the exercise. Something I can do different or change?


My first guess is that you might be over extending your neck. Even an exaggerated tilt of the head backwards is enough to do it. Try to keep your neck/cervical region more neutral.

----------


## Proximal

So MRI shows significant narrowing of intervertebral/neural foremen (tunnel for the spinal nerve out of sides of 2 adjoining vertebra). Essentially nasty arthritis, but no disc issues. 

In honor of that & continued eliminated back pain, did my first true back workout of this year (but still kept it at moderate intensity). Also hit deltoids with WS of 8 reps x 6 sets each with a DD on last set. 
Machine laterals
Bent over flies
Upright rows
Kept the ROM in mid range to eliminate RC stress & impingement. 

Leave it to me to screw up my first WU order. Who knew you had to spell the recipients name completely correct. 2 vowels in wrong order causing a 2 week delay. F-me. Just notified, finally its on its way though. 

New rule: woman with anything remotely decent in lower body development and better, are not allowed to wear those tight yoga work-out pants in the gym. Damn distraction, granted a pleasant one, but still a distraction none the less.

----------


## Proximal

Damn, time flies, almost 2 months in & feeling its been a success. Been using the LGD for a couple of weeks & now scale is going the other way. 201 today, but mirror looks good. My Delts and arms are filling in a bit, but not looking fatter. If I had to estimate, Id say 17% bf. But dammit, missing my left biceps now as my arms are growing again. 

Also have done a nice job of gradually adding more calories & discovered (inexplainable how I forgot about it), how nicely carbs help in giving me a nice pump in the gym. I really missed that feeling. 

Back pain remains gone & shoulder is without pain (only working chest/Delts 1x/wk.). I am deliberately resting more, sometimes dropping to 2 days on and 1 day off and my body is saying TY.

Next phase starts this week. I am definitely down with the sickness.

----------


## KennyJ

> Damn, time flies, almost 2 months in & feeling it’s been a success. Been using the LGD for a couple of weeks & now scale is going the other way. 201 today, but mirror looks good. My Delts and arms are filling in a bit, but not looking fatter. If I had to estimate, I’d say 17% bf. But dammit, missing my left biceps now as my arms are growing again. 
> 
> Also have done a nice job of gradually adding more calories & discovered (inexplainable how I forgot about it), how nicely carbs help in giving me a nice pump in the gym. I really missed that feeling. 
> 
> Back pain remains gone & shoulder is without pain (only working chest/Delts 1x/wk.). I am deliberately resting more, sometimes dropping to 2 days on and 1 day off and my body is saying TY.
> 
> Next phase starts this week. I am definitely down with the sickness.


Keep us updated boss!

----------


## Quester

> My first guess is that you might be over extending your neck. Even an exaggerated tilt of the head backwards is enough to do it. Try to keep your neck/cervical region more neutral.


I started doing much of my shoulder work seated. I just try to barely touch the back of my head to the back of the cushion so I don't go to far either way. I think it might train me to keep my head in a neutral position. It also requires some adjustment in my back as to how the weights are lifted. I feel a little difference as far as which muscles are used.

Glad to hear it is arthritis rather than a disc (I think, ...it sounds better, right?) Can the doc shave some of it off?

----------


## Proximal

> I started doing much of my shoulder work seated. I just try to barely touch the back of my head to the back of the cushion so I don't go to far either way. I think it might train me to keep my head in a neutral position. It also requires some adjustment in my back as to how the weights are lifted. I feel a little difference as far as which muscles are used.
> 
> Glad to hear it is arthritis rather than a disc (I think, ...it sounds better, right?) Can the doc shave some of it off?


I'm sorry, so was that an adjustment that you made? Did it help?

Surgery wise, yes they can remove part of the vertebra to allow more room. Just knowing that it's arthritis makes me feel better. I'd actually would be shocked if any MRI findings of my spine would show anything different, it's simply to be expected after so much usage.

Is school going well?

----------


## Proximal

Little too much wine, nice Valentines Day dinner & watched Pulp Fiction (very romantic). Reflection from the kitchen window. Ready to take the next step.

----------


## Proximal

Pretty happy with this start. 8 weeks in, using TRT at 200 & Sermorelin. LGD added for past 3 weeks. Started around 205 with at least 20% bf. Now at 202 & my eye is telling me around 15 -16. Plus, diet is steadily adding more calories & carbs. First time in 3 years. I think my body is adjusting & ready for this new phase. The pic is not post workout, but taken last night after drinking a botttle of wine & eating Thai food in front of the tv. Think I'll take the next one with a pump. 

Left arm (left on pic as well) is the missing long head, that arm used to be much larger than the right, still pissed, but thats life.

Who knew the products they sell here are so good! Have been using their var for one week now & liked it so much went ahead and ordered their clen . After that I will try some of their growth hormone product (figured it will be better than my Sermorelin). Also think I'll try their Dbol as a preworkout. 

Was thinking of adding insulin , but wanted to do it pre & post workout & don't want needles at school. I will go that route this Summer . 

So I'm thinking - considering this beat up 60 year old scrawny fuck whose never used anything besides TRT, might be doing some growing this year. Oh yeah, still drinking one bottle of wine every night. For shits & giggles might try to cut that back some time, but maybe fuck it, life is very good with it, YOLO baby.

----------


## balance

Looking good Prox!
Keep up the awesome work and attitude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Looking good Prox!
> Keep up the awesome work and attitude. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TY buddy! How the hell are you?

----------


## balance

Doing good just lifting away  :Smilie: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

Awesome buddy!

----------


## Proximal

Damn, I am feeling it again. Catching whatever is going around, but still beat the crap out of my biceps yesterday & triceps today. Nice pumps, weights are going up. The only pressing I can do is close gripped bench & almost hit a PB today. 

Scale says 204, but it looks likes its adding on to the right places. I forgot how much fun it is to eat.

----------


## Proximal

Oh hell yes, this is fun!

Still sick, but dragged my ass to the gym for back & finish with high rep biceps. On the rowing machine & my PB is second from last plate for 4 reps. Today, did the whole stack for 3 WS of 8 then did a triple drop back up the stack.

Being patient, just starting this phase which should be fat loss & gains of lean muscle only. What a cool concept, eating more & losing fat. Real fun should begin when adding more compounds in about 3-4 weeks.

Daily breakfast of eggs, chicken & veggies.

----------


## Proximal

A little hiccup. Sick last weekend, so missed some training & ate less, but back at it. 2 solid workouts in a row, eating normally again, thinking I'm over this bug. Don't want to jinx it, but think my mid-back issue is completely resolved.

----------


## Proximal

Back felt pumped all day, plus sprouting new veins. 

Tipping my hat to Cowboy Mike & his daily gratitude items. With his permission, I'm adding mine.

Thankful for this rebirth in desire & drive. I've worked for & enjoyed a good life. At 60 I'm seeing friends dying & my mortality invades my thoughts from time to time. I'm ready when the time comes and feel so blessed that I can do what I'm doing right now.

The sickness is rising.

----------


## Proximal

Triceps and chest yesterday (chest consists of only pec dec and cable decline flyes). 
6 WS of 8 reps:
Machine dips
Press-downs
5 WS of 15:
Rope press-downs
Kick-backs

Abs

Today was biceps and they are thrashed, very proud of this workout, they are beat up. 
8 WS of 6 reps:
Machine curls
Incline curls
*Barbell curls 
*Hammer Curls

*i haven’t done unsupported bicep work like this in several years due to pain from the partially torn bicep tendon. Now that it’s torn off, I can go back to these traditional exercises. Feels really good.

Abs & treadmill

4 SS of wrist flexion/extension x 15 reps

Scallops & roasted vegetables for dinner, with a nice Cabernet : )

Thank you God for letting me do this, I am truly happy & blessed.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I am going back this Fri. to get left side of back done in hopes it will stop lower back pain ....... it seems hard to get any lasting relief from back pain ! I am to the point of trying anything and cannot continue at this pain level ! I am not liking life to much right now ! Also getting Nor 19 issues waiting on Caber !

----------


## Proximal

> I am going back this Fri. to get left side of back done in hopes it will stop lower back pain ....... it seems hard to get any lasting relief from back pain ! I am to the point of trying anything and cannot continue at this pain level ! I am not liking life to much right now ! Also getting Nor 19 issues waiting on Caber !


Damn Buzz, very sorry to hear this. Hang in there!

----------


## Proximal

Finished a higher rep bicep & triceps workout today. 4 exercises each, 4 sets of 25 each. Getting there slowly, but steadily.

Pushing my CV system a bit with this phase. BP staying around 120's / 80's, HR averaging 80's.

God I miss the other 1/2 of that biceps  :Frown:

----------


## Obs

> Finished a higher rep bicep & triceps workout today. 4 exercises each, 4 sets of 25 each. Getting there slowly, but steadily.
> 
> Pushing my CV system a bit with this phase. BP staying around 120's / 80's, HR averaging 80's.
> 
> God I miss the other 1/2 of that biceps


Your shoulders are full! Thick up top 
Why do you use that avi?
You look like a 28 year old stud in that shot.

----------


## Obs

> I am going back this Fri. to get left side of back done in hopes it will stop lower back pain ....... it seems hard to get any lasting relief from back pain ! I am to the point of trying anything and cannot continue at this pain level ! I am not liking life to much right now ! Also getting Nor 19 issues waiting on Caber !


If you dont have caber in two weeks pm me.

----------


## Proximal

> Your shoulders are full! Thick up top 
> Why do you use that avi?
> You look like a 28 year old stud in that shot.


TY. 

I took the avi on Valentine's Day, it was my first pic in about 3 years, plus I dig the shadows the lighting gives off in the kitchen. I also developed a tremor in my hands about a year ago & one handed pics are getting difficult. I'm surprised this one came out.

----------


## KennyJ

> Finished a higher rep bicep & triceps workout today. 4 exercises each, 4 sets of 25 each. Getting there slowly, but steadily.
> 
> Pushing my CV system a bit with this phase. BP staying around 120's / 80's, HR averaging 80's.
> 
> God I miss the other 1/2 of that biceps


Good job man.

----------


## Proximal

If you heard a thunderous yell about an hour ago, it was me. Haven't done steady or almost any deadlifts in about 20 years.

Did 3 sets of sumo deadlifts today. OMG, the soreness is already creeping in. Should make for an interesting morning tomorrow.

----------


## Proximal

Odd week contributed to by the time change and a flu bug that wont get out of my lungs. 

Was only able to get in one workout for each muscle group, but they were killer workouts. Increasing weights every workout & yesterday put on a polo shirt that I hadnt worn since September; ridiculously small/tight. Fat loss continues, likely closing in on 12-13%. Hints of abs & obliques showing. Will take after pics when I can show more pride in this old mans belly, but its definitely getting there.

Closing in on 3 months. So far, have dropped a shit-load of fat & weight has gone from a start at 205 & today was 209. Continue to stay with added calories, so my metabolism is showing life again. And still at 1 to 1 1/2 bottles of wine a night (great sleep aide, lol)

Currently using supplements such as the ones sold here. TRT dosage off 200 per week & var, clen , hgh as well as another thyroid stimulator from GNC. Thinking of adding a tren supplement soon & for fun, use Dbol as a pre-workout. Needles/syringes would not be cool at school, so insulin will have to wait. 

Recon I will be doing some bulking this Summer to add some size. 

Pretty proud of my avi, my arm with its lonely unicep doesnt look to shabby. Bring on 61 this fall.

----------


## Proximal

Felt better today and did “chest” and triceps. Digging the higher volume approach, today for triceps did 6 working sets of 10 reps. Add in the gradual warm-up and it’s about 8-10 sets each exercise. 

Was told by my mentor that pulling off fat loss with muscle gain is a bit of a trick, but I have excellent guidance. I just follow the advice. Technically I’m on a recomp cycle. 

Will stick with this a bit longer, toss in some tren , let the hgh do its magic & see where I end up. 

Gotta say, I’m looking forward to more of a bulk cycle this Summer. Shit, the heaviest I’ve ever been in my life was 215 (fat and out of shape with prolactin unknowingly in the 400’s) and today after my workout shake was at 212. My wife looked at me and just shook her head.

----------


## Proximal

So maybe this shit is allergies, but what a damn nuisance!

Weighed in this morning at 210, mirror looks decent, though fat loss seems to have declined. 

God-Damn what a back workout yesterday - today is triceps, so happy because my biceps are hurting just from back.

Appetite is improving, metabolism is returning. 

Today's breakfast. No real carbs there (part of the recomp diet). 3 egg-whites, chicken & spinach. 4 eggs on the side.

----------


## KennyJ

> So maybe this shit is allergies, but what a damn nuisance!
> 
> Weighed in this morning at 210, mirror looks decent, though fat loss seems to have declined. 
> 
> God-Damn what a back workout yesterday - today is triceps, so happy because my biceps are hurting just from back.
> 
> Appetite is improving, metabolism is returning. 
> 
> Today's breakfast. No real carbs there (part of the recomp diet). 3 egg-whites, chicken & spinach. 4 eggs on the side.


I've never eat a plate of food that was placed on there so neat and proper Prox lol

----------


## Proximal

> I've never eat a plate of food that was placed on there so neat and proper Prox lol


Restaurant Kenny. At home I dump everything into a huge bowl.

----------


## Proximal

So this is what it feels like :Smilie: 

The only free-weight press my RC allows me is close grip bench. Generally, 25s on each side is my max (95#). 

So, over the past few months Ive built up to 25, 10 & a 5 (125#) and feeling impressed & very pleased. Actually to save my shoulder, I havent done these in about 2 weeks. But today after 8 hard WS of 6 reps of dips I felt good & went for it.
95 x 10
105 x 8
125 x 6. (Old PB)
135 x 6
145 x 6
150 x 6
155 x 5 (5 clean with a spotter) Oh Hell Yeah!
150 x 6
145 x 6
135 x 6
125x 6

The remainder of the tricep workout was 8 WS sets of 6 skull crushers & 6 sets of 10 rope pressdowns with super-strict form.

Chest was 5 x15 of decline cable flyes and 5 x15 pec dec. 

I feel elated and thrashed all at once. This shit is FUN!

Personal gratitude (tip of the hat to Cowboy):

Thank You God for this opportunity. If it all ends today, I will die very happy & fulfilled.

----------


## Proximal

Did yard work yesterday without a shirt & was a little pumped. My wife was kind of shocked at my added muscle and loss of fat. 

Today, got back to work from a one week break.
3 coworkers asked what the hell I'm doing to myself. 

Huge smile, definitely headed in the right direction. Plus, adding a little something new this week.

----------


## Obs

> Did yard work yesterday without a shirt & was a little pumped. My wife was kind of shocked at my added muscle and loss of fat. 
> 
> Today, got back to work from a one week break.
> 3 coworkers asked what the hell I'm doing to myself. 
> 
> Huge smile, definitely headed in the right direction. Plus, adding a little something new this week.


Thats a good feeling.
Wish I could bottlecit and sell it. 
I would be rich.
You are definitely improving fast.

----------


## Obs

> So maybe this shit is allergies, but what a damn nuisance!
> 
> Weighed in this morning at 210, mirror looks decent, though fat loss seems to have declined. 
> 
> God-Damn what a back workout yesterday - today is triceps, so happy because my biceps are hurting just from back.
> 
> Appetite is improving, metabolism is returning. 
> 
> Today's breakfast. No real carbs there (part of the recomp diet). 3 egg-whites, chicken & spinach. 4 eggs on the side.


Wth kind of awesome breakfast is that?
You and cowboy need to cook me a dinner.

----------


## Proximal

> Wth kind of awesome breakfast is that?
> You and cowboy need to cook me a dinner.


Just s local place after I ran some BW.

Egg whites with chicken & on the side just 4 whole eggs scrambled.

----------


## Proximal

> Thats a good feeling.
> Wish I could bottlecit and sell it. 
> I would be rich.
> You are definitely improving fast.


Thank God for GH's guidance. But with that said, once I get on track, my focus is never an issue. Plus, I pride myself as being able to work myself to death.

----------


## Proximal

Man the pics from the competition were amazing, that really inspired me.

Got all of my BW work back this week. I just wanted to check because I'm in brand new territory, compound wise. Things that should be a little elevated were (LDLs & liver), had decreased HDL's, but estrogen & all else was great. Testosterone & IGF were increased of course.

Never have had muscle soreness like I have been experiencing. My strength increases matched with high volume workouts are really making themselves known. Recovery is 4-5 days, a new occurrence for this old-timer. 

BP has stayed at borderline, HR averages in the 80's. 

In my forearm (medial) & in my triceps tendons, the strength increase is outpacing the tendon's tolerance & I have to adjust. 

Still running low dosages of var. Just this week, started mixing tren with test 3x per week. Still with low doses of clen & t-3 as well. 

Will bump hgh from 2iu 1x per day to 2iu 2x per day and may add Dbol as a pre-workout. Also thinking of bumping up both clen & t-3 a bit. 

Going to drop arimidex and add nolvadex . Using NAC for the liver. 

Going to really try for a big 3-4 week push before switching cycles. Fingers crossed, going to try to radically reduce alcohol & add evening cardio.

The picture is far from good. But considering that I started at 205 with over 20% bf and this is at 211# and I haven't done regular cardio, nor stopped pounding wine every night; I'm pleased. BTW, only do very minimal chest & delts at 1 x every week or every 2 weeks because of the RC.

----------


## balance

Wow prox!
Your progress has been amazing as of late. Been considering running clen myself. How has it worked for you, mg, sleeplessness sides?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Wow prox!
> Your progress has been amazing as of late. Been considering running clen myself. How has it worked for you, mg, sleeplessness sides?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Balance? Welcome back buddy! And, TY for the kind words. My body is starting to get to a
point that I would officially like to determine as my starting point or baseline (not pretty, but not horrific, lol).

This week I'm bumping the Clen to 40 mcg. 2x/day. 

Frankly, it's tough to put a finger on it, but the t-3 and/or clen, has made me feel kind of crappy. Initially I was jittery, but that that went away, maybe a persistent very mild head-ache, but never sleep issues. 

2 nights in a row without wine now, THAT has been tough, sleeping definitely impaired due to that.

----------


## Proximal

Yeah, the wine denial lasted those two days, should have been more realistic. 

5 days in the gym last week with a lot of DOMS. Im trying to go 6 sets of 10 reps on some exercises to reduce the poundages that still surprisingly are climbing. Not dramatic lately, but still increasing none the less. 

Weight is holding steady at the 210-212 range now, however the stomach slowly is leaning out & Im not losing any muscle.

My chest is really bumming me out. It always held a lot of fat, and is also asymmetrical from childhood & when my prolactin was elevated for what could have been 2-4 years, it got bigger and more asymmetrical still. IF I were able to hit it hard with presses, I could stretch it out with muscle, but Im limited with the RC. I think Ill try to do more frequent (every other day) lighter chest movements for tone, but I cant risk speeding up this RC tear even faster. Im sincerely thinking of surgery to remove the saggy extra skin & get rid of the excess fat. I really want to wear one of those old school white tank top undershirts again.

Im feeling my age far more now than only a few years ago. Dammit, where were you then GH, lol. 

No cardio, but doing abs & obliques (now that I am starting to see them pretty clearly). 

When I looked at my calendar, I have been on these compounds for less than 8 weeks, so all in all, I am VERY happy.

----------


## KennyJ

> Yeah, the wine denial lasted those two days, should have been more realistic. 
> 
> 5 days in the gym last week with a lot of DOMS. I’m trying to go 6 sets of 10 reps on some exercises to reduce the poundages that still surprisingly are climbing. Not dramatic lately, but still increasing none the less. 
> 
> Weight is holding steady at the 210-212 range now, however the stomach slowly is leaning out & I’m not losing any muscle.
> 
> My chest is really bumming me out. It always held a lot of fat, and is also asymmetrical from childhood & when my prolactin was elevated for what could have been 2-4 years, it got bigger and more asymmetrical still. IF I were able to hit it hard with presses, I could stretch it out with muscle, but I’m limited with the RC. I think I’ll try to do more frequent (every other day) lighter chest movements for tone, but I can’t risk speeding up this RC tear even faster. I’m sincerely thinking of surgery to remove the saggy extra skin & get rid of the excess fat. I really want to wear one of those old school white tank top undershirts again.
> 
> I’m feeling my age far more now than only a few years ago. Dammit, where were you then GH, lol. 
> ...


I’m glad you’re still progressing Prox
If you don’t mind me asking what had your prolactin elevated for so long?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Hey Prox , I have been reading and way to go old man , laugh out load ..... Aug 19th I will catch up with you , lol .

UPDATE : I have had all back injections at L5 and amazingly the right side still hurt to bad to walk distances . He (Dr) did the left side and NO pain except when I even think about lifting ....... but I am walking almost 5 miles a day and amazing how Tren takes breath away ! 

I was wondering if you minded me posting my BW here lots of stuff off and I had weird sexual issues like I could not get off ...... my poor GF exhausted her poor self trying . I did PM you about where to get Caber they also sell Peptides !!!!

Get all my hormones from pharmacist ! From an anti aging clinic but Caber is for Parkensen . They did not prescribe from the clinic . I had so really concerning BW some surprised me like low DHEA & D3 ???? I know how to fix that a Tren my be causing colesrtol issues . But my MD wanted me to take my BW to an Endo ......... guys on this forum know more than most endos .......

When I walk to much or lift any the cauterized nerves scream at me , this is due to inflation to effected nerves . Hope some one will understand my BW and can suggest how to correct .

Taking weekly - Tren 180mg , Deca , 150mg , Test Cyp 240mg , MT-2 , HGH Frag 173-191 , TB-500 , T-3 , Impramel , HUMAPRO - protein absorbed through fat cells , now taking micronized DHEA , 5000 D3 , magnesium , chromium , MSN ...... 

Getting nutrition back on track will finish a 5 day liquid fast A.M. Mon. Eating is not an issue ..... been back on a gallon if water a day and I peaked Tues at 250lbs. Fri same Dr scales weighted 244.6lbs should drop another 10lbs to 15lbs by the end of the mth. and attempt to start back lifting girl weight after next weekend .....

Going to do a full body routine for a solid 2 mths. different exercises 2 for each body part every day and I do mean girl weights ..... no flat bench and several other modified exercises....... I want to get down to 205lbs and gain back in good lean weight to 225lbs to 230lbs max ....... your thoughts older than I ..... lol I am so sad got to find a little humor ������

 
I do not want to get this big again ...... looks abnormal for a 60 year old man .....

Been a 2 yr journey of trying to work through the pain . Got to go slow and get healthy , for knee replacement and hope can work through slight pain in right rotator cuff . I have to assist it when I lay down and put behind my head . A little pain and left arm has to assist right . Probably be doing lateral raises with a 3lb weight ����

----------


## Proximal

> I’m glad you’re still progressing Prox
> If you don’t mind me asking what had your prolactin elevated for so long?


TY for dropping by Kenny; How are you?

Pituitary Adenoma. Been doing cab for many years now. MRI says it’s shrunk.

----------


## Proximal

> Hey Prox , I have been reading and way to go old man , laugh out load ..... Aug 19th I will catch up with you , lol .
> 
> UPDATE : I have had all back infections at L5 and amazingly the right side still hurt to bad to walk distances . He (Dr) did the left side and NO pain except when I even think about lifting ....... but I am walking almost 5 miles a day and amazing how Tren takes breath away ! 
> 
> I was wondering if you minded me posting my BW here lots of stuff off and I had weird sexual issues like I could not get off ...... my poor GF exhausted her poor self trying . I did PM you about where to get Caber they also sell Peptides !!!!
> 
> Get all my hormones from pharmicist ! From an anti aging clinic but Caber is for Parkensens . They did not prescribe from the clinic . I had so really concerning BW some surprised me like low DHEA & D3 ???? I know how to fix that a Tren my be causing colesrtol issues . But my MD wanted me to take my BW to an Endo ......... guys on this forum know more than most endos .......
> 
> When I walk to much or lift any the cartarized nerves scream at me , this is due to inflation to effected nerves . Hope some one will understand my BW and can suggest how to correct .
> ...


Well it sounds like you are making some definite progress there partner. 

Your using more weight than I can with lateral weights & Im exhausted even thinking about walking 5 miles. And, fuck the girl-weights concern. Im sorry, but youre moving iron and thats the bottom line Buzz. 

Hell yeah post the BW here, but honestly there aint a lot of traffic. Second thought, just post and then PM Kel and/or AG, theyre the experts imo. 

Check in more often, this was supposed to be our thread, not mine. 

God, if only by chest was as perky as yours, I wouldnt have to think about surgery  :Frown: .

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Got'cha man . I will post later today when the sun comes up . I have not been posting due to all the delays and taking longer than desired to heal to a point to start from scratch ......... still not excited about starting over again .... but glad I will be able to but got to go slow another injury would be devastating . lol , I have to build up so I can get my knees replaced ............... 




> Well it sounds like you are making some definite progress there partner. 
> 
> Your using more weight than I can with lateral weights & I’m exhausted even thinking about walking 5 miles. And, fuck the “girl-weights” concern. I’m sorry, but you’re moving iron and that’s the bottom line Buzz. 
> 
> Hell yeah post the BW here, but honestly there ain’t a lot of traffic. Second thought, just post and then PM Kel and/or AG, they’re the experts imo. 
> 
> Check in more often, this was supposed to be our thread, not mine. 
> 
> God, if only by chest was as perky as yours, I wouldn’t have to think about surgery .

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Photos of Blood Work . Dr said E2 is missing but I think it is 33 and at the bottom and top of 2 pages. The MD i go through to get free blood work said he was seriously concerned about my HOMOCYSTEINE he said he was not sure but he thought it meant increased risk of heart attack ??? My MD refered me to an Endo ....... lol ........ Source of free BW ... That is a perk .

*HERE GOES BLOOD WORK :*
















 :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome: 

You will have to enlarge to read .

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> If you dont have caber in two weeks pm me.


Would you believe it was sold on Amazon ??? And Peptides ........

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

PT told me no flat bench unless I wanted to blow my shoulders out AGAIN . What are all of your chest exercises . I went back in the gym last week and until I get the blood flowing again I found machines I never knew they had to do incline , decline , seated flys and will still do close grip bench for center of pecs and triecepts .... curious as to how many chest exercises you have .......







> Felt better today and did chest and triceps. Digging the higher volume approach, today for triceps did 6 working sets of 10 reps. Add in the gradual warm-up and its about 8-10 sets each exercise. 
> 
> Was told by my mentor that pulling off fat loss with muscle gain is a bit of a trick, but I have excellent guidance. I just follow the advice. Technically Im on a recomp cycle. 
> 
> Will stick with this a bit longer, toss in some tren , let the hgh do its magic & see where I end up. 
> 
> Gotta say, Im looking forward to more of a bulk cycle this Summer. Shit, the heaviest Ive ever been in my life was 215 (fat and out of shape with prolactin unknowingly in the 400s) and today after my workout shake was at 212. My wife looked at me and just shook her head.

----------


## kelkel

Homocycteine being elevated is a heart disease indicator.
Cholesterol is horrible. Specifically your Triglycerides and LDL. Clean up diet, add cardio. Take Fish oil at a minimum of 2 grams + per day EPA & DHA.
Surprisingly your HDL is not as bad as I thought it would be based on the other chol numbers.
Were you fasted for this BW? If so, how long?
Blood glucose is high.
PSA high. BPH I assume? Are you considering Finasteride, etc?
Prolactin is fine. You don't need caber but it is good stuff.
SHBG is very low. Look up Metabolic Syndrome and read up.
Get off the tren . Kills cholesterol. 
Take more Vit D with meals.

----------


## Proximal

TY Kel for your expertise!

----------


## Proximal

Pressing is very limited for me regrettably.

I only use the seated chest press with lower weight because I can easily control the angle of motion & ROM. (1x/wk)

The only free-weight pressing I use is close grip bench because of the angle of motion. (1x/wk)

I'm going to use more pec deck and decline cable flies to try to get more tone (going to try 3x/wk)

I have no pain, but I'm just preserving what little I have left of the RC for as long as I can, because a total shoulder is looming in my future : (

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Homocycteine being elevated is a heart disease indicator. (What do I do ? I have been sedimentary for 17mths Back doing all the cardio my back can handle) 
> Cholesterol is horrible. (I thought that was from the Tren because I have liquid fasted for 5 days and back on 3 meals and 3 snacks eating clean for 5 days) 
> Specifically your Triglycerides and LDL. Clean up diet, add cardio.  Take Fish oil at a minimum of 2 grams + per day EPA & DHA. *(What is EPA and DHA ?)*
> Surprisingly your HDL is not as bad as I thought it would be based on the other chol numbers. (So what should I be concerned with ?)
> Were you fasted for this BW? If so, how long? (Fasted 14 hrs)
> Blood glucose is high.(IMHO due to being sedimentary life style & yes diet)
> PSA high. BPH I assume? Are you considering Finasteride, etc? (I have full blown prostrate cancer . Will Fenasteride and my Dr did ask me if I was taking that ? Why ? What does it do)
> Prolactin is fine. You don't need caber but it is good stuff.(That was serum level protactin not able to measure at receptors but had all the symptoms . My poor GF tried everything and worked very hard to make me get off and may be once every 3 days and wood unpredictable ....ordered Cialas 25mg plan to take Caber @ 2 x .5mg per week ? Is that a proper dose) 
> SHBG is very low. Look up Metabolic Syndrome and read up. (I will do as you recommend but is there a brief summary of what is going on ?)
> ...


I apologize for questioning anything you say because I know you are on the money . I was trying to clarify my past and present physical ability and 3 compounds you mentioned i am not that read up on ! As always I am grateful for you time and knowledge ......... Please do not think I am a know anything (lol)

----------


## kelkel

Read the summary points near the bottom of this study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2716415/
Eating clean is good but has to be a lot more than five days, which I know you know.
EPA/DHA are the active ingredients in Fish Oil. Now Brand has a nice product.
Be concerned with Triglycerides first, imho.
Finasteride is a type 2, 5-AR blocker. Basically it stops about 70% of test from turning into DHT via the 5-AR enzyme. Read this: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2840927/ I'm on it as well for BPH.
Always recommend Cialis for anyone. Simply a healthy drug to take. Re Caber start at .25 x 2.
No real substitute for tren other than diet and cardio if being cut is a goal.
This sums up metabolic syndrome. Having several of these would be metabolic syndrome.


increased blood pressure (greater than 130/85 mmHg)high blood sugar levels (insulin resistance)excess fat around the waisthigh triglyceride levelslow levels of good cholesterol, or HDL

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BMP...my blood work has improved SIGNIFICANTLY in past 3 months of eating clean. Lost weight and triglycerides plummeted! 

Listen to Kel !

----------


## Proximal

See this Buzz. You post and NOW we have visitors. You are THE man! 

Going to check this Now stuff out myself.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*Amazing links need to be required reading for old folks , lol !*




> Read the summary points near the bottom of this study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2716415/ *(Amazing read and appeared to be simple fix . B12 , B6 , Folic Acid which comes from green veggies but 11 cups a day required so I assume a supplement will be added ?)*
> Eating clean is good but has to be a lot more than five days, which I know you know.* (Yes sir , I agree . Just an excuse not a reason but when I could not go to the gym I vacationed from clean eating and I know a time when I should have been tighter and have a nice belly to show for it .)*
> EPA/DHA are the active ingredients in Fish Oil. Now Brand has a nice product. *(I was looking and I have this on hand now.)*
> Be concerned with Triglycerides first, imho. *(I am type 2 diabetic - hear again when eating right and in the gym not an issue , just me being depressed and bad attitude.)* 
> Finasteride is a type 2, 5-AR blocker. Basically it stops about 70% of test from turning into DHT via the 5-AR enzyme. Read this:*(I am going to read link right now the other made everything so clear . This is amazing product .)* https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2840927/ I'm on it as well for BPH. *(Does this also prevent hair loose)*
> Always recommend Cialis for anyone. Simply a healthy drug to take. Re Caber start at .25 x 2. *(Will use Caber I have at .10mg and order up on the .25mg . Cialas is coming in tab @ 25mg .)* 
> No real substitute for tren other than diet and cardio if being cut is a goal.* (My goal for the next 1.5 years is to loose way down to 205lbs and then gain lean back up to 225lbs and be lean.)*
> This sums up metabolic syndrome. Having several of these would be metabolic syndrome. *(I think I got this on MS .)*
> 
> ...

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*I agree . Did you not know Kel is on the HBO Series "American Gods"* 



> BMP...my blood work has improved SIGNIFICANTLY in past 3 months of eating clean. Lost weight and triglycerides plummeted! 
> 
> Listen to Kel !

----------


## Proximal

Well, I realized I will not look like I really want to without a shirt. The skin has lost a lot of taughtness & I just cant blast my pecs & Delts because of the RC. 

But, damn, Ive been filling out my shirts very nicely & have had to move up a size because of this cycle. Im a jeans and t-shirt guy, so Im feeling alright. My 210 pound, 60 year old self is getting comments out of the gym & drawing a few stares at the gym when Im pumped. 

Going into cruise mode for about a month. Realized the clen made me feel like shit, but damn, it worked. Non the less, feeling more alive again now that Im off it. This Summer should be fun.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Hey man how are you ? No post since the 18th ? Today is the 1st . Just give a heads up ....... When you get this I hope all is well ....... 

I do not want to have an issue here on the forum boards so if you like you can PM me your email and/or phone # and I will get back to you about some things I saw.

----------


## Proximal

Doing good Buzz, just a little slump. 

OK, intrigued, wtf did you see & why was it edited???

PM sent.

----------


## Proximal

OK, hopefully this pic doesn't induce mass vomiting, but to me, it's not TOO horrible (but still a little cringeworthy, lol).

I think I have something to build upon this Summer.

I'm getting closer to 61; simply happy & proud that I'm still having the hunger. 

GH, you are a great guy. I'm sure your efforts on a younger & more genetically gifted person would be profound, but in 4 months, you turned my body into something I'm not as ashamed of. TY!

----------


## Old Duffer

Dude, you make me proud to know you brother

----------


## Proximal

> Dude, you make me proud to know you brother


Likewise Duff.

----------


## balance

Looking awesome prox!
Are you ending cycle now?
Future plans?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

Off cycle about a month now. 

Going to start again in a couple of weeks. 

Just a bit less conservative this time.

----------


## balance

We are are similar schedule. I been cruising 4 weeks now. Not sure how much longer I will cruise possibly 4 more weeks or little less. Im thinking blast with npp or tren (or maybe few weeks of npp followed by tren) not sure yet. Your next cycle compound thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

Always under the wizard's guidance.

Upping tren , adding Mast, LGD & T4. Still digging Hgh. Also will add Dbol if the blood pressure allows it. 

Summer break from school, allowing my old-mans energy levels to catch a break, so training will definitely be stronger.

----------


## Proximal

About 1.5 weeks into next phase. 

Test, tren , Mast, t4, hgh, LGD & Dbol . 

I was already showing some tightening by adding some low dose tren during the last 4 weeks, but its looking even more pronounced now as the dosage has climbed. 

Decided to throw caution to the wind and add more shoulder & chest work in & it is showing. The pumps in the gym have been noticeably better (D-bol?) and more veins are popping up on my arms. There are even tiny little veins showing on my lower abs, wtf. 

Have added more cardio and also have added an additional fasted cardio (goal is 3x per week). 

Diet is all arranged & will be adding more carbs & will adjust as needed.

Pics will be minimal as they always depress the fuck out of me & never seem to match what I think I am seeing in the mirror. But I do know for sure that Ive improved upon the work that I showed on the last pic. 

Sides appear to be interference with sleep & just lately, upset stomach/acid reflux.

----------


## Proximal

A couple of weeks in.

A little tighter. No change in weight, still holding at 210. 

Have to keep reminding myself: slow and gradual.

----------


## Proximal

Picked up some take out tonight. Got in the car and started to sweat. 

5 minute drive home. Had almost completely soaked through my shirt and jeans. 

Let the fun begin.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Have you looked into the high fat diet I am just starting and love the food choices almost to goo to be true !

----------


## Proximal

I’m on a diet that switches carb days and fat days based upon the workouts. Nice to see you Buzz!

----------


## Proximal

God I hate those pics. Depress the f out of me and have been feeling low. 

Put on a t-shirt yesterday that used to be loose and its almost douche-bag tight now. Feeling more positive again. 

However, bad night of drinking last night. The tren and some personal issues are keeping me awake and I didnt stop. Felt like crap today. Trying to maintain todays diet, but the gym was a no go.

----------


## Proximal

Hang over is history. F’n white wine in the Summer, so good at night, so messed up the next day. 

2 meals down, final cup of coffee, been yapping my ass off on the forum for 3 hours - almost game-time.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

To funny the drunk munster got me Fri Night and I got tossed from my favorite watering hole ........ they would not serve me any more ....... Split a pitcher of Margaritas with a friend and then went to Canton Ice House ..... 4 Vegas Bombs and a pitcher later and they cut me off ....... I have no idea why because I can't remember My friends said I had a great time ..............

----------


## Proximal

Sounds perfect. 

For my Friday night, the combo of tren and alcohol got me again and completely destroyed a relationship that I was enjoying.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I think being in Ketosis makes the alcohol have a stronger effect . Fat melting off at the tune of in 2 weeks 9lbs and the fat helps sustain the muscles ???? Crazy ! 4lbs 1st week and 5lb the 2nd and only lifting maybe 5 x's a week and skin already getting thin for a fat man .......... 

All the info you need and proper way to fast and hit Ketones faster really makes sense and easy once you adjust ............ seen pix of guys on FB that "claim" to be only lifting 3 times a week and are shredded .

Going to have a Pitsberged 8oz Rib Eye with butter on it not geee this time still have to cook some up ..... salad with high fat blue cheese dressing and broccoli with lemon water ............ I am in taking over a gallon a day and bloat goes away because I pee even more than with normal water of about a gallon a day consumption and no carbs hanging around to retain water weight ...... good food I feel guilty to eat !

----------


## Proximal

About 4-5 years back, prior to even TRT, I was struggling with fat loss. 

I went Paleo/Keto. Easily dropped 1 - 2 pounds of fat per week, but it stopped around a total of 15. 

That steak sounds fantastic!

Great to see you back Buzz!

----------


## balance

Ketosis and beer that sounds like jumbo shrimp or free sex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

Biceps yesterday:

Machine curls
Barbell curls
Hammer-curls
SS reverse curls with wrist curls
Bent over, concentration single arm bicep curls 

Had done abs & cardio last 3 days, so-called it quits. 

Weight at 213 this morning. 

This gym has a reputation for basketball. A lot of scouts workout draft picks here or NBA & international players train. Now that it’s Summer, things get interesting. The parking lot was jammed with Ferrari’s, Porches & Land Rovers.

----------


## Proximal

A little bump in the road. 

Have been told that my response to this cycle is not as expected. I should be blowing up. 

For those of you that have seen Pulp Fiction - Mr. Wolf is on the m-f er.

----------


## Proximal

Mad camera skills

----------


## Proximal

One of best back workouts in memory, yesterday. 

Pulldowns with separate handles (can really zero in on lower trap contraction); 8 WS (after finding resistance that comes near failure at 8 reps).
Bent over flyes: 5 sets 8 with 20, 5 sets 8 with 15.
Low Hammer rows: 6 sets of 8
Rows: 210 x 8 reps for 5 sets. 190, 8 reps for 3 sets. 140, 8 reps for 3 sets
Face pulls: 5 sets X 20

Saw a good friend last night that I havent seen since November (a month before I started on my mission). I was wearing a fairly loose t-shirt. As he approached the door and we went to shake hands he said that I looked completely different, even my face. Said I looked like I could be a movie extra and that I was a stud, essentially, wtf is goin on, that Im not the same person. Hes a great guy, I did fess up, felt compelled. 

Was hoping for more pop from the tren & Dbol , but the mad-genius had an explanation. Maybe Im over expecting what to see, cause the reflection in the mirror is putting a smile on my face & at the gym, even with milder pumps, I dont look the same.

Anadrol on the way. Will be starting Slin shortly after.

----------


## Proximal

Second really killer workout in a row, triceps. 

The reflection in the mirror was very rewarding today. Maybe everything is working better than I thought. 

All of this sweating is getting to be a pain in the ass though (but well worth it).

----------


## Proximal

It was recommended that I go high rep training with this new phase, new territory for me so getting some coaching. Today I just winged it.

Machine curls 5 sets of 25 
Barbell curls 25 X 3, 20 x 2, 15 x 1
Hammer curls 3 sets each with a double drop, each with reps starting at 20, drop, 15, drop 10
Cable curls 5 sets of 25
SS wrist flexion/extension 3 sets of 15-20 reps

Ab crunches 

Solid pump

Resolving some issues, changing the cycle & diet - going to crush the next 6 weeks.

----------


## Proximal

Started new cycle, destroyed chest & Delts today.

----------


## Proximal

Triceps yesterday were amazing. 

Legs today or at least my limited capacity to do them;

Leg press 5 sets 15
Hip abduction & adduction 4 sets 15 each
Calve raises 4 sets 15
Seated calve raises 4 sets of 15
Leg ext 4 sets 15
Goblet squats: new for me, focus on form. Knees would only allow 2 sets of 10. 

Abs & treadmill 

The xxl t-shirt that used to fit more like tent is actually stretching slightly in the chest and shoulders. 

No more body-recomp, time for some size.

----------


## Proximal

Back & rear Delts

Pulldowns
Low Hammer rows
Bent over flies
Shrugs 
High face pulls
Rows

----------


## Proximal

Happy with the mirror & how my clothes fit, but the scale stays consistent at 211-212. Vascularity is increased. 

Test 300
Tren 300
Mast 400
Dbol 40
Adrol 50
Hgh 4 iu 
LGD 50
T4 75
Cab 10 (pre-existing prolactin issue)
Nolva 10
Atenolol (pre existing BP issue)

Told that the Adrol should show results at day 12, currently at day 9. 

Sides: 
Mild-moderate sweating throughout the day. Moderate in evening, but not sheet soaking.
Sweat smells funky.
Initially was becoming edgy, but even though I still am, I’m a bit more even in my behavior. Have had some frequent road rage incidents. Dick heads are always drawn to wanting to challenge my car, though & I have to really watch it. The car is scary fast. 
Shit timing for some friend pulling some bs on me, major mind fuck. Has effected all aspects of my life, including training. Just bad f’n timing for this shit & I’m getting sucked back into it again. 

Should be eating more & am trying. What I am consuming compared to when I started this journey is mind-blowing to me, but arguably needs to be bumped further. 

Am considering slin, based upon what results I see from the Adrol. 

Overall happy. Love looking down on my arms at night while relaxing with wine and seeing more veins popping. Plus the arms (and everything) are hard & dry, my priority. Don’t want wet, don’t want bloat.

----------


## Proximal

Added to above:

BP (another pre existing issue) is staying consistent. 

Sleep is an issue. Initially just falling asleep is tough, many nights staying out on the couch or in front of the tv till 1 - 3 am. Once in bed, sleep is inconsistent. 

I never have quit drinking though and this has helped with the sleep in some respect. 

F-me, the ability to still keep my 1.5 - 2 bottles of wine habit (per night) drastically up my calories & continually lose fat & gain muscle is insane. Plus, my cardio is almost non-existent, maybe 20 minutes, 2x per week. 

I am SO happy that I didn’t start this stuff at a younger age.

----------


## Proximal

If you are in SoCal you might of just felt an earthquake of a 3-4 magnitude. 

Don’t fear, it wasn’t, I just dropped my dumbbells.

----------


## Proximal

Biceps today. Decided to see if there were more strength improvements, so did reps of 6 today.

Machine curls (similar to seated alternate dumbbell curls)8 sets
Hammer curls 8 sets
Barbell curls 5x5
Cable curls 8 sets
Machine concentration curls 5 x 25
Ab machine 8 x 25

Yeah, strength is improved noticeably. Nice workout.

Doing ground sirloin burgers tonight but might put a slice of cheese on the mofo. And the potatoe salad from this local deli is killer!

Shit that was a 6 quake this morning, house was rolling & moving pretty damn well.

----------


## Proximal

Damn, bi’s still pumped. 

GH said more carbs, better use a bun for these burgers.

----------


## Proximal

Well, I will say this for this cycle.

I must be pretty atypical, either that or I don’t know what it looks like to “blow up”. 

I’m bigger & def cut. Vascularity improving. 

Damn, adjust diet slightly (cut calories), see it in the mirror almost instantly. 

Killed back yesterday, in a nice groove, but dropping dosages. Strength is def increased, yikes. 

BP is starting to climb; could be factors like stress, but saw that another young athlete stroked (Teddy Bruschi / Patriots), just can’t take the risk. Dropping Dbol altogether. Adrol goes next if I’m not wowed by what is “supposed” to happen at the 2 week mark. 

Definitely this has been worth it. Thinking my expectations are too elevated.

----------


## Proximal

Good day. 

Day #14 of Adrol, was getting worried, but, weight jumped on the scale today, hmm. 

Switched my Adrol & Dbol to a European source as well. 

20 mg. Dbol pre-workout. Holy f!

Still, this Summer can have potential. 

Wife thinks Im crazy for getting down, as not a single shirt fits & the mirror reflection in the gym today did not belong to me.

----------


## Proximal

Got more compliments yesterday suggesting the Adrol is working. 

I am getting headaches with this new source though. Got to be more mindful of the BP as well. 

Found out that I dont like higher reps for biceps. Odd, felt it for the triceps, but not the bis. 

Sticking with a fundamental leg routine & it feels good after so many years. My ass is so flat : (

4 weeks till work resumes, have to buy all new shirts already now, but will wait till this phase is over.

----------


## Proximal

Solid week of training & diet. 

Hit triceps today, once again dropped reps to 6-8 range to see if strength is still improving-it is, and 
on every exercise. It's surreal sometimes just going higher & higher with the resistance, while shaking your head and thinking to yourself, wtf. 

Finished with some light ab work and treadmill.

----------


## Proximal

New arrival. 

Dropping tren - hello deca and npp. 

End the summer with a bang.

----------


## Proximal

Starting to feel more like myself without the tren . Might use it again at 75 mg. week, but don’t think I’ll go higher. 

Liked the results, but I was a different person and pissed off some people I care about.

Back & abs today after an unplanned 3 day lay-off.

----------


## Proximal

I can live with this - for now. 

Damn chest will be flabby forever due to that prolactin issue years ago, but definitely has tightened up some. 

Miss my left biceps, damn it.

----------


## Proximal

Chest & Delts today. Some abs a& 25 minutes of treadmill. 

When pinning me, wife said I’m breaking out with acne, small shit, barely visible. 

Damn interesting 3 months to say the least.

----------


## Proximal

Uh, my dick doesn’t work. 

I handled every side I had to this Summer, but here I draw the line. 

Dammit, I have obligations.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Uh, my dick doesn’t work. 
> 
> I handled every side I had to this Summer, but here I draw the line. 
> 
> Dammit, I have obligations.


lol , man that is not funny but it is !

You shared someone was assisting you with proticall .... I do not remember a name ..... I have taken a shit ton of Tren now on 30mg EOD and Deca non stop if enough Testosterone never had an issue ...... I have never done over 500mg of Testosterone Cypionate a week - all my life since in my 20's Now I have taken higher in Sustanone 250 and super Testosterone 400mg - ml . I see best results from plain ole Cypionate and to start with some water based Test Aquious . Have not messed with water base in years but it swells everything up as in fingers , face and muscles but bloats the whole body 

One of my big disappointments of my injuries is increasing weight is not an option ..... All I seem to be able to do and avoid the wrong type of pain is up reps or i feel shoulder pain on chest and some delt exercises and hell back is gone still headed to the gym in a few if I do not do something in the gym I hurt worse  :Frown:  

Calais great for vasculararity and at 25mg a day side effects are wind changes directions and you get a boner ...... my GF asked if I take something to keep it big and hard all the time and I said no honey you are just so frick'in sexy and she is 54 a cutie and 42DD's . I will be 60 08-19-2019 . she has to tap out from time to time  :Smilie: 

I guess as bad as I hate to admit it age does matter is all areas

----------


## Proximal

For the past 2 weeks the wife had told me that I haven’t been changing & was thinking of shutting this down. 

Yesterday, was doing some chores without a shirt on. Just a little pump. Saw the Mrs. & got the word from the boss, starting to grow again (and not talking about my member). Then afterwards, JC, ate a couple of cheeseburgers and the I swear the food got delivered straight into my muscles. 

My body ain’t pretty without a shirt, it ain’t like the dudes on this forum, but damn has it changed. I can look in the mirror now and not want to slice my wrists. Enough cutting and recomp, next time going for size. But, let’s see what the deca and npp have in store for me now though. 

I know your shoulder pain. My RC is not there, or very little is. No pain now however. 

TY Buzz, will go with the your recommendation.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I am very pleased with my on-line source for the Calais and Caber , quality and price and customer service . If you do not have one I will be happy to share the one I use that was recommended by an intelligent forum member . Just PM me , not sure how all the rules work ?

----------


## Proximal

TY buddy, but I’m good at this time. Appreciated!

----------


## Proximal

Cruising. 

Feel better, but cant wait for the next round.

----------


## Proximal

Blah

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Prox. I have been back in the gym about 3 weeks and been steady . No flat bench but seeing great results . Tight of Keto ...... But add a little extra protein . Leaning out and getting tight again . 

Been on 200mg a week of Test 100mg every 3.5 days 
Been on 200mg a week of Deca 100mg every 3.5 days

I am going to the Beach for a week 9/7 - 9/14 so I backed off and add my favorite compound today

60mg of Test every 3.5 days
60mg of Deca every 3.5 days

So 120mg of each a week 

 :Smilie:  Also 30mg of Tren EOD 
roughly 120 mg one week and 90mg the next week 

Probably up the Tren Wed of next week and I love that shit !!!! I think it is one compound that has addictive characteristics . I stayed on if for 6 mths and took a lot of T-3 and T-4 my bw was shit so only 3 mths or less on Tren ........ I say until I start getting dry and that Tren pump ..... Not to mention the attitude at 40mg EOD  :Smilie:  I did 50mg EOD and and I felt amazing like I could lift a car ......... Tren , Test & Deca are amazing stack for me ....... When I get back from the beach going back to Test , Deca & Masteron Drop the Tren or cut back to 20mg and not sure how much Masteron to take .........

I was getting input from *HoldMyBeer* and I mention dropping back to 40mg every 3.5 days but I think at 60mg I will loose any bloat and still have time to lift hard light and often ! 

I was 60 Monday and I was in a gym with a friend today and I looked in the mirror and my fore arms and my triceps/ Biceps and traps/deltiods were really pop'in and very vascular and were very noticeable and I thought to myself ...... self you look damn good and look at all the ppl in here lifting and you are 60 and only 3 young guys that have better symmetry than me I thought self ..... Hot Damn a Mighty  :Smilie:  Life is still good at 60 ........ I may be brave and post a pre-beach pic around the 4th Dr appointment the 5th for detailed blood work and packing the 6th and beach bound at 4:00 am the 7th get there about 10:30 and eat LA Oysters and beer all the hard work and lifting so I can lay on the beach and drink for a week and eat good bad food  :Smilie:  .......... I may still watch what I eat a little but the alcohol will be consumed like I am 26 and be a Rock Star ....... LMBO  :Smilie:

----------


## Proximal

Loved the tren at lower doses! I really miss it, but want a bit of a break.

I might do a similar cycle to yours in about a month. Had success with var, clen & t-3. When I added 75 mg of tren per week, things got MUCH better. 

Glad you are doing so well again Buzz. 61 for me in October. Im looking pretty damn good at the gym myself, been filling out my t-shirt really well. My vascularity after I get a pump going surprises myself sometimes. 

Now if this young lady that I am seeing can stop fn with my mind, Id be perfect, lol.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Loved the tren at lower doses! I really miss it, but want a bit of a break.
> 
> I might do a similar cycle to yours in about a month. Had success with var, clen & t-3. When I added 75 mg of tren per week, things got MUCH better. 
> 
> Glad you are doing so well again Buzz. 61 for me in October. I’m looking pretty damn good at the gym myself, been filling out my t-shirt really well. My vascularity after I get a pump going surprises myself sometimes. 
> 
> Now if this young lady that I am seeing can stop f’n with my mind, I’d be perfect, lol.


*I think Tren is like weed ... Not physically addictive but psychologically addictive .......I had no issues at 50mg EOD and felt like Superman ! But BW was pure shit .*  

*lol , That last part about the woman FKN with you is to funny .....*



Mine current woman is amazing .....Cooks , never bitches - I men cooks real meals every night and goes to the gym with me and does not mess with me while I am lifting ....... She is so cool my best friend with assets ........ she is a little younger than me 49 and was a mom for 30 years so she is kind of old fashioned and believes that if she keeps her man satisfied he will not wander ...... I am 6ft and she is 5 7 just the right size and not thick anywhere except the booty and boobs 42 DD , oh and the really bad part is she has blonde hair and like to have it pulled  :Smilie:  and she is conservative until the door the door closes and actually love Fire Ball and PDA I am thinking about letting her keep me  :Smilie:

----------


## Proximal

> *I think Tren is like weed ... Not physically addictive but psychologically addictive .......I had no issues at 50mg EOD and felt like Superman ! But BW was pure shit .*  
> 
> *lol , That last part about the woman FKN with you is to funny .....*
> 
> 
> 
> Mine current woman is amazing .....Cooks , never bitches - I men cooks real meals every night and goes to the gym with me and does not mess with me while I am lifting ....... She is so cool my best friend with assets ........ she is a little younger than me 49 and was a mom for 30 years so she is kind of old fashioned and believes that if she keeps her man satisfied he will not wander ...... I am 6ft and she is 5 7 just the right size and not thick anywhere except the booty and boobs 42 DD , oh and the really bad part is she has blonde hair and like to have it pulled  and she is conservative until the door the door closes and actually love Fire Ball and PDA I am thinking about letting her keep me


Thats awesome Buzz. Mine is half my age & digs older men & mind fucking you to you are crawling like a dog. 

Thank God for my wife to bring me love & sanity.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*Dammit , I just got off the phone with my Dr and BW a little better and not so good . If OK I will post and state compounds and supplements I am on and please I would greatly appreciate more than one opinion of my issues ..... I had very extensive BW done and I was headed to better BW only 1.5 mths ago and added TREN . That being said Tren does make BW go haywire but after the end of this month I am going on a very clean cruise of 300mg Test Cypionate wkly and 100mg Deca weekly and may do a Pepide Cycle of GHRP-2 & GHRP-6 and CJC w/o DAC and Semorin and IGF-1 and Impromel I had a general idea but any recommendation are greatly welcome ! 

PLEASE READ MY BLOOD WORK AND COMPOUNDS TAKEN AND OFFER UP SUGGESTIONS ....... I hope Tren is part of the imbalance , but I am quite sure the T-3 did not help matters . Please be on the look out today later and offer up corrective suggestions in my direction that I can correct with supplements and e-2 is a bit high I know what to do there 43 I think and I like at 28 . I can give bits and pieces but please share thoughts when I post the total picture ...... I am humbly asking for assistance as I have been researching and to only moderate improvements and I want to be balanced or as close as possible to it .

THANKS IN ADVANCE TO ALL TEMPERED MEN WHO WILL PLEASE OFFER UP SUGGESTION AND GET MY SENIOR ASS BACK IN BALANCE ....... I MAY HAVE TO GO TO VERY BASIC TRT FOR A YEAR OF SO (BUT I HOPE NOT) I DO KNOW PEPTIDES ARE AMAZING WITH RESULTS AND IF THEY GET TO EXPENSIVE I WILL JUST GO TO HGH - NOT LIKE AT 60 I AM PRODUCING GH ON MY OWN BUT DO NOT WANT TO SHUT DOWN PITUITARY GLAD ?

I HOPE TO HAVE BW POSTED BY 12:00 EST THANKS AND PLEASE SOUND OFF LIKE YOU GOT A PAIR *

----------


## GearHeaded

you got the blood work done while ON Tren and other compounds ?

I wouldn't fret at all.. thats like taking your blood pressure when your in the middle of a 20 rep set of squats ,, of course its going to be 220/100. thats just an 'acute' response,, the problem would be if it was chronically stuck at 220/100 . same with blood work. its only an issue if when off cycle it stays fucked up.
give yourself being off cycle for 8 weeks then re check

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Blood work most recent 8/29 on the left on 1st & 3rd pages . Blood work from 4/2 on right on 1st and 3rd pages 

Please look at and share your experiences opinions with me please . I am on TRT and cruise @ 200mg weekly or less and that puts me at 750 total test this time . Previously on 4/2 Free Test was lower due to lower dose ?

Please just read and my concerns are cholesterol SHBG and FSH LH

T-3 & T-4 IMO are from dosing with T-3 trying to cut fat .... headed to the beach and when I return will be on Test 200mg weekly and Deca 100mg weekly and AI .25 day after injection taking Test @ 100mg every 3.5 days

----------


## Proximal

Buzz, I’d try to help but I wouldn’t be of any assist here.

Did tren over the summer & it followed var in the spring. My triglycerides looked similar to yours, but I didn’t bother to do any HDL support like fish oil & I ate too much red meat & egg yolks. 

I would guess the caber is what has your prolactin so low. 

That is about all I have any idea about, sorry buddy!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Thanks and I thought the same and I have bee on Keto and tons of fats . I mean 5x's more than you can imagine .... Thanks maybe someone else will weigh in ?

----------


## Proximal

Over the summer I enjoyed Salmon & chicken less & less. Still eating too much steak (but loving it). Still pounding wine, but f it. 

New cycle: Var, npp, test, t3, clen , LCD, HGH. 

1.5 weeks in, feeling & looking better. 

Will add Tren in 4-6 weeks.

Might add Dbol as a preworkout as well.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Tuff to take a break and just cruise huh  :Smilie:  lol

----------


## Proximal

> Tuff to take a break and just cruise huh  lol


Yup! No fun watching myself shrink.

----------


## Proximal

Before work yesterday, wife said that whatever cycle I just started is definitely working - nice way to start the day. Pretty fn great considering my training hasnt been as regular as it should. 

Clen & T4 are working nicely, as is the HGH. Wasnt trying to cut necessarily, but the abs are cleaning up even more. Weight steady at 207, but also adding a little size.

Per advise, will bump up my NPP, & hold off adding tren for a while.

Waiting for my MK677 & debating when to introduce slin.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Before work yesterday, wife said that whatever cycle I just started is definitely working - nice way to start the day. Pretty f’n great considering my training hasn’t been as regular as it should. 
> 
> Clen & T4 are working nicely, as is the HGH. Wasn’t trying to cut necessarily, but the abs are cleaning up even more. Weight steady at 207, but also adding a little size.
> 
> Per advise, will bump up my NPP, & hold off adding tren for a while.
> 
> Waiting for my MK677 & debating when to introduce slin.


If you’re not sure about making the jump to insulin , insulin secretagouges are a nice middle ground.

----------


## Proximal

> If you’re not sure about making the jump to insulin, insulin secretagouges are a nice middle ground.


No, I’m sure & it’s purchased. I think I just want to see what I can gain without it. Perhaps I’ll wait till I start to stall a bit.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I am doing *60mg of Tet Cyp EOD and 40mg Deca 2 x's wkly* . I have access to Pharma slin . I am seeing amazing gains on my current protocol , I have heard amazing things about slin how do I take and what dose I am* 6 FT AND 235 TO 240LBS* . Arms - got 3 good hears in triceps and biceps starting to finally get wider and veins popping , Shoulders , Back Legs looking good . Due to restriction Chest is the most challenging part of gym time and in the gym daily and eating very clean .... Modified Keto , I add a little extra Protein but still good IMHO can't seem to shrink belly and protein seems to bloat ..... Should I go strict Keto ? I will get some pix next week and I am very please .

The reason I ask about slin is I have heard it is the most anabolic Compound to take . How do I decide how much to take and when to take .

I am amazed at the response to lifting routine of 4 to 5 set and 40 to 50 reps . Leaning out good and vascularity is great getting veins in shoulders and biceps bur still got that 60 yr old belly pouch and in all honesty if I loose it I will need a tummy tuck . I was wondering since this seems obvious abiut the belly flap would there be any reason to not go ahead and do a lipo suction and belly flap tuck at the same time ? 

I am sure this is laughable to all you young buck .... this just seem logical since surgery seem to be in the future why not do it in advance and save time in getting a decent belly ...... Not huge but in board shorts I just have a pouch .... I see big guys in the gym with bigger bellies than me .

Please share thoughts on these two Ideas after you get through laughing slin and belly tuck and suck job , lol . Please share thoughts . Does slin assist in fat loose ? Already taking *Frag 173/191* and as Prox say I look good in clothes and not really bad in shorts just not the way I desire to look .... Please share thoughts

----------


## GearHeaded

hey Buzz,, in the "IGF, HGH, and Insulin " section of the forums I have quite a few threads there where I go over insulin usage . it would probably be worth your time to explore that area of the forums some. I'm happy to help out. as plenty of guys around here know I'm kinda the 'pro insulin use guy' and between clients and just members here, in the last year I've probably helped a good 40-50 different guys get set up on their insulin protocols ..

heres a starting point
https://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3...er-thread.html


and on a side note - pretty much all insulin is pharma. if your in the USA then in most states you can just go to your local wal mart pharmacy and buy a bottle of insulin over the counter with no script

you gotta love Walmart -- you can walk in and buy Beer, A shotgun, and a bottle of insulin on the way out  :Smilie:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> hey Buzz,, in the "IGF, HGH, and Insulin " section of the forums I have quite a few threads there where I go over insulin usage . it would probably be worth your time to explore that area of the forums some. I'm happy to help out. as plenty of guys around here know I'm kinda the 'pro insulin use guy' and between clients and just members here, in the last year I've probably helped a good 40-50 different guys get set up on their insulin protocols ..
> 
> heres a starting point
> https://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3...er-thread.html
> 
> 
> and on a side note - pretty much all insulin is pharma. if your in the USA then in most states you can just go to your local wal mart pharmacy and buy a bottle of insulin over the counter with no script
> 
> you gotta love Walmart -- you can walk in and buy Beer, A shotgun, and a bottle of insulin on the way out


*Wow great answer and so informative ..... Very helpful . THANK YOU !*

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Blood work most recent 8/29 on the left on 1st & 3rd pages . Blood work from 4/2 on right on 1st and 3rd pages 
> 
> Please look at and share your experiences opinions with me please . I am on TRT and cruise @ 200mg weekly or less and that puts me at 750 total test this time . Previously on 4/2 Free Test was lower due to lower dose ?
> 
> Please just read and my concerns are cholesterol SHBG and FSH LH
> 
> T-3 & T-4 IMO are from dosing with T-3 trying to cut fat .... headed to the beach and when I return will be on Test 200mg weekly and Deca 100mg weekly and AI .25 day after injection taking Test @ 100mg every 3.5 days


Does anyone care to please offer thoughts on this BW it shows current and 4 mths ago also . Most readings have improved since last BW and *GEARHEAD* suggested that since I was on Deca and Tren that the BW was not true as shown and I respect what he says . I have my current protocal listed a couple of post above this one ! The one listed is only a bit higher than prescribed TRT , - the Deca and I take that for joint pain . 80mg a week of Deca . 

I have prostrate cancer and PSA keeps dropping with every Blood draw ? From high if 18 to now 8 . I have done a considerable amout of reading on prostrate cancer and most say PSA is not an indicator of cancer ? So why do so many Dr use out dated Biospy and PSA test to determine prostrate cancer . 

*What is the name of the latest test for prostrate cancer ? I want to request it as opposed to the samples from my prostrate . The Dr lies and says oh everything will be back to normal in a couple of weeks ? I pissed and pooped blood for over a mth and thought I was going to have to start wearing Maxi Pads from a bloody pecker ! Does anyone know the name of the new test I am trying to google it , but not very good results !*

----------


## Proximal

You know Buzz, when I started to lose my abdominal fat and my rolls, I did it slowly. The clen , t3, var and HGH really did the trick. I thought initially it was more loose and saggy, but I believe its tightened up gradually. 

Gawd, if I had the extra cash, theres dudes out here that do SICK lipo. My chest is what pisses me off. My weight and my experience with prolactin stretched it out. Unfortunately I cant really push myself with pecs because of the RC issue, so I cant plump them up with muscle. 

Still holding off tren and also slin. On week 4 of this run & feeling pretty good with just this.

----------


## Family_guy

You know what I actually really enjoyed catching up on this thread and reading you old geezers posts! Even though I have a hard time reading buzz’s posts sometimes lol. I picture you talking like your from the bayou...Great progress both of you! I’m subbed now and following along.

----------


## Proximal

> You know what I actually really enjoyed catching up on this thread and reading you old geezers posts! Even though I have a hard time reading buzzs posts sometimes lol. I picture you talking like your from the bayou...Great progress both of you! Im subbed now and following along.


TY FG! How are you doing?

----------


## Proximal

I swear, I do better with less. 

Dropped the npp all together. Have reduced var to 30mg. Also, time to drop clen , thinking its messing with my mood again. 

In a nice place currently, but cant wait to reintroduce the low dose tren in a couple of weeks.

Solid workouts, sweet pumps!

----------


## GearHeaded

> I swear, I do better with less. 
> 
> Dropped the npp all together. Have reduced var to 30mg. Also, time to drop clen , thinking it’s messing with my mood again. 
> 
> In a nice place currently, but can’t wait to reintroduce the low dose tren in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Solid workouts, sweet pumps!


its funny how that works eh .. a lot of guys think I'm a super high dosage advocate, see guys I'm working with like Charger running 1.5g of Test and 800mg Deca etc etc.. but then guys like you come along and its been baby dosages the whole time with just the right drugs and your responding just fine..

heck I think when first introducing Tren only went with something like 75mg a week . if you can make gains on lower dosages, more power too you !

----------


## Family_guy

> TY FG! How are you doing?


I’m good man. Your looking awfully buff!

----------


## Proximal

> I’m good man. Your looking awfully buff!


TY buddy. Hitting 61 next week, really trying.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> its funny how that works eh .. a lot of guys think I'm a super high dosage advocate, see guys I'm working with like Charger running 1.5g of Test and 800mg Deca etc etc.. but then guys like you come along and its been baby dosages the whole time with just the right drugs and your responding just fine..
> 
> heck I think when first introducing Tren only went with something like 75mg a week . if you can make gains on lower dosages, more power too you !


Is anything under 3 grams a week (all things combined) really considered high doseage?

----------


## GearHeaded

> Is anything under 3 grams a week (all things combined) really considered high doseage?


it really depends on the stack and cycle itself and the compounds used ..

example. 
3 grams of combined Anadrol , Halo, and Superdrol would be ridiculously high and harmful 

3 grams of. combined Test, Eq, and Primo ,, would be perhaps 'moderate' and not terribly high depending on the person.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> You know what I actually really enjoyed catching up on this thread and reading you old geezers posts! Even though I have a hard time reading buzzs posts sometimes lol. I picture you talking like your from the bayou...Great progress both of you! Im subbed now and following along.


*Nope not from LA - Cajun Country or LA - Lower Alabama Bama sux by the way ! 
From Jaw Ja ! 
Way down south in Dixie ! 
God's country* 

I have been rock'in the gym have to protect the shoulders and the more I lift the better I feel ......... Been trying to buy a home in PCB and traveling a lot so nutrition is not as much on point as I had hoped . Still gaining size and sessions in the gym meet goal and getting great w/o . I am just a BA looking old man . As a matter of fact so good looking , it is tuff to be 60 and feel 25 ............ I am growing again and by TG I will be right where I want to be for the holidays ! 

Yall come back now - ya hear  :Smilie:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Hey Gearhead if you check this thread I have a question for you ..... I have backed off on my Test Cyp to 160mg a week and 100mg of Deca and 40mg of Tren EOD .

I started Haloteston 4 days ago and it could be my imagination but my rotator cuffs hurt less , back hurts less , I can hike with little knee pain and even bum ankle is tolerable ....... does Halo have holistic properties ? I did mix a new vile of TB-500 but never seen it heal anything or reduce pain in 4 days ???? Please weigh in ?

----------


## Obs

> Hey Gearhead if you check this thread I have a question for you ..... I have backed off on my Test Cyp to 160mg a week and 100mg of Deca and 40mg of Tren EOD .
> 
> I started Haloteston 4 days ago and it could be my imagination but my rotator cuffs hurt less , back hurts less , I can hike with little knee pain and even bum ankle is tolerable ....... does Halo have holistic properties ? I did mix a new vile of TB-500 but never seen it heal anything or reduce pain in 4 days ???? Please weigh in ?


Halo is highly androgenic so you could be experiencing more activation/stimulation in the flexors, which would tighten the joint. 

Not GH but its an outside the box view.

----------


## Obs

I.e.
When you jump up from an idle state and try to jerk a heavy weight up you are destined for injury. 

Yet if you stimulate yourself prior it is much much much less likely. 

Highly androgenic compounds have a tendancy to increase epinephrine respose and keep you tight in broscience terms. 

You are always ready to fuck or fight so to speak and its a throughout the body experience.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> I.e.
> When you jump up from an idle state and try to jerk a heavy weight up you are destined for injury. 
> 
> Yet if you stimulate yourself prior it is much much much less likely. 
> 
> Highly androgenic compounds have a tendancy to increase epinephrine respose and keep you tight in broscience terms. 
> 
> You are always ready to fuck or fight so to speak and its a throughout the body experience.


. 

This shit is unreal started Tuesday and on 20mg a day felt better every day since start ! When does this miracle drug peak ?

I read the forum stats and sounds like it destroys your liver ??? But when I think of all the rec drugs I did and past alcohol use I really wonder if my liver can be damaged ??

So this could be a great stack that I stumbled on?
Deca 100mg wkly
Test 160mg wkly
Tren 40mg EOD

Feel 20 years younger

----------


## Gallowmere

Ive been looking for legit Halo forever. Its definitely near the top of my gotta try this shit, given that I have powerlifting and Strongman aspirations, more than physique based things.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Ive been looking for legit Halo forever. Its definitely near the top of my gotta try this shit, given that I have powerlifting and Strongman aspirations, more than physique based things.


All I can say is you gotta get this shit ! ! This shit and Tren and Deca + a couple hundred mg of est Cypionate and I have fat melting away after 6 days of use and injuries are tolerable even tender rotator cuffs ! You being a powerlifter would possible like even better with a hefty dose of Test ! 

I Am Doing
100mg Deca a week 2 x's est 50mg
160mg Test Cyp. 40mg EOD
50mg of Tren EOD
10mg Halotestin every 12 hours ....... bumping up to 10mg am & 20mg pm ( This shit is amazing) 

  :2nono: You probably have a lot more experience in stacks than I do but this is one of the 1st orals that when I read the dosage and usage on this forums info page .... There are some serious warnings that go with it and from the powerlifters I know the nutrition and supplements when on Halo are a lot more important ...........  :Hmmmm:  

add with Tren and Deca I am amazed at the energy level and ability in the gym ! I am 60 and about to start 2 a days again found a great full body ab w/o from (_Testosterone Nation actually on FB_) and it is brutal so going for cardio am and left 3 body parts pm (a bit different but works for me and all my injuries , {Traps , Back , Triceps} , {Delts , Chest , Bie} and a leg day ..... I have huge [for 60] God given legs and not fat just blessed

----------


## Gallowmere

> All I can say is you gotta get this shit ! ! This shit and Tren and Deca + a couple hundred mg of est Cypionate and I have fat melting away after 6 days of use and injuries are tolerable even tender rotator cuffs ! You being a powerlifter would possible like even better with a hefty dose of Test ! 
> 
> I Am Doing
> 100mg Deca a week 2 x's est 50mg
> 160mg Test Cyp. 40mg EOD
> 50mg of Tren EOD
> 10mg Halotestin every 12 hours ....... bumping up to 10mg am & 20mg pm ( This shit is amazing) 
> 
>  You probably have a lot more experience in stacks than I do but this is one of the 1st orals that when I read the dosage and usage on this forums info page .... There are some serious warnings that go with it and from the powerlifters I know the nutrition and supplements when on Halo are a lot more important ...........  
> ...


Nah, my real experience is limited to just TRT test (100mg/week), 600mg Test cycle, and 25mg Dianabol . Im still new to the gear game, and until two years ago, all of my life was a fucked up hypogonadal state from mumps as a kid.

Hell, just started therapeutic dosage Deca this week to see how I feel before ramping it up for my first Test/19-nor cycle. Tren will be later this year. Im still in that experiment to find what works stage. Halo and Tren just scream to be used for what my intended purposes are (picking up the heaviest shit that I possibly can).

----------


## Obs

> . 
> 
> This shit is unreal started Tuesday and on 20mg a day felt better every day since start ! When does this miracle drug peak ?
> 
> I read the forum stats and sounds like it destroys your liver ??? But when I think of all the rec drugs I did and past alcohol use I really wonder if my live can be damaged ??
> 
> So this could be a great stack that I stumbled on?
> Deca 100mg wkly
> Test 160mg wkly
> ...


Halo is one of the few that is dangerously hepatoxic. Most orals are exaggerated but not so much with halo. 

I gotta try it I will prob love it.

----------


## Proximal

Happy for you Buzz!

Might have to hit you up on this Halo phenomenon!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Happy for you Buzz!
> 
> Might have to hit you up on this Halo phenomenon!


Read the forum dose and usage info and it is not to be taken casually . Seems to be harsh , but read how much stronger it is than test yet an androgen . Amazing for strength , amazing pain relief , but thinking only safe to take for 2 mths ???

Great read describing info very informative

----------


## Proximal

Oops, had to go to the MD for a few things. The guy is great, really takes care of me & is super thorough; told me it’s time for some BW (and refusing would not be cool in this instance). Surprise, my lipids are for shit and we need to have another appointment. And then, off I go to Urology because my PSA is elevated. DRE? Merry F’n Christmas.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Ho ! Ho ! Ho ! 

Join me in the Prostate cancer club  :Smilie:  Merry Christmas ! What do you want to live for ever ? JUst get you mortality rate  :Smilie:  

The physical exam is an eye opener !
The Ultrasound was a cake walk ..... not 
The MRI ain't nothing to it 
But the Biopsy SUX - They lie when they say there my be a little discomfort and a little bleeding ! I pissed and shit blood for 2 mths and blood in your seamen when it will get up again ......... Just do more Tren and Halo and enjoy the ride  :Smilie:

----------


## Proximal

I only wish I could tell the the lipids & psa we’re due to the long cycle.

----------


## Proximal

Cruising till March then its primo & tren for me.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Cruising till March then its primo & tren for me.


I hope to change my cruising protocol to something similar . I get to big for an old man and I look weird and ppl comment so I am going 

200mg Primo 
100mg Test
100mg Deca 

If no ED issues this should be a very lean routine 

And when I blast 

160mg Tren EOD
200mg Deca 2 x's WKly 
400mg Primo 2 x's Wkly
300mg Test 2 x's Wkly
50mg Anavar Daily 

And lean out like a big dog except smaller  :Smilie: 

This was suggested by a highly respected Monitor and I am very grateful he took the time to weigh in !

Hey Humalog
75/25 Inuslin
*How would I add this* :

I have a bunch of 300mg pens loaded and ready to go ! Do you know how to figure dose in an effort to assist leaning out ?

----------


## Proximal

Got to correct my lipids & liver panel. My doc is all over my ass. So i’ve Got to be super conservative till I redo my BW for him in 6-8 weeks.

Merry Christmas brother!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Got to correct my lipids & liver panel. My doc is all over my ass. So i’ve Got to be super conservative till I redo my BW for him in 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Merry Christmas brother!


Thanks and same back'at'cha from GA ! 

Do you know anything about Humalog Insulin and how to dose for men our age ...... I think I am the youngster ...... lol , only 60  :Smilie:

----------


## Proximal

> Thanks and same back'at'cha from GA ! 
> 
> Do you know anything about Humalog Insulin and how to dose for men our age ...... I think I am the youngster ...... lol , only 60


I’m afraid I don’t Buzz. GH is the man I always turn to.

----------


## Proximal

Alright. Arguably the past 3-4 months has been a poor usage of gear. My training was erratic, diet was decent, but my head just wasnt into it. 

First semester of school always squeezes the life out of me, but I did enough to look decent and not lose all of my gains. 

Have to retest BW in 4-6 weeks so just going with my TRT dosage of 150/wk & HGH. 

Always have an energy boost around now as second semester is easier & Summer is close. 

Thinking of going completely paleo again and adding clen & t-3. Still using HGH at 2iu per day. 

Im at 207 & 15% bf. Hopefully will lean out a bit before I blast in March. I miss my low dose Tren & Var, but have to get my lipids, PSA & ALT down to get my MD off of my case. 

Have had a few weeks of minimal training so my healthy shoulder feels pain-free again. 

Bring on 2020, I believe I am ready.

----------


## Proximal

Nice stretch of training & diet since last post. Muscles & tendons were given a couple weeks of getting used to the routine & now have been hitting everything hard & heavy. After warm-up, shooting for 6x6 & really feel good & sore. Some size is returning. Plus, strength is returning more quickly than expected. 

Gonna hold off clen & T-3 till I go back on var. Just 150 mg test/wk & 2 ius of HGH/day. 

Nice start to 2020.

----------


## Proximal

Well, Ill be damned. Able to utilize resistance bands to the point of eliciting muscle soreness. 

Today only biceps (failure or 1 rep close to failure):

Curls: 5 sets of 15 
Reverse curls: 5 X 15
Concentration: 5 x 15
Alternate curls: 2 x 25
High curls (handle curled at chest height): 4 x 15

Cleaning up diet, but not regimented yet. Will be tomorrow. Im fortunate, can pump in the sunshine, getting un-pasty looking  :Icon Rolleyes: .

----------


## HoldMyBeer

Have we heard from buzzard lately?

----------


## charger69

> Have we heard from buzzard lately?


HMB- how are you doing???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Have we heard from buzzard lately?


Have not.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> HMB- how are you doing???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm doing well brother. Very busy the past couple months. How about you?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*There's no need to fear Buzzardmarine is here :*

Howdy ! No I have been down for the count ! Had a new complete knee replacement and after 3 mths barely feeling like relaxing been in a lot of pain ........... In hate it I have not been around to give shit and get shit . Barely in the gym at Planet Fitness ........ I know but it is free and tanning and massage sooooooo they have good weights just few good members ....... I hate it when some tweeb walks between me and the mirror I am watching my form in ! Ride bike ...I have no wind and only on :

Test Cyp - Test 280mg -140 2 x's a week
Deca - 100mg - 50mg 2 x's a week 
Halo 20mg - 10mg every 12 hours

Lifting a little but mainly just going through the motion absolutely exhausted . Seem to get better by the week not by the day and pushing it only makes the next day worse . 

But still riding my bunny in the pic and we do lots of cardio ........ I like this MILF I am going to have to post a sexy pic of her . Have some great video but probably be frowned on by moderators .

But yes I am still alive . Very frustrated but still putting one foot in front of the other .

Did you miss me Hold my Beer ? No we are not going to hold hands and watch stars at night ; but yes I am alive  :Smilie:

----------


## Proximal

Work out #1 early a.m. Back and some neck.

Breakfast is my normal 1 cup of egg whites, 1 yolk & 2-3 ounces salmon.

To be continued.

Added: late morning 50g whey shake & 1 tbsp PB

Brisk 40 minute walk at 11:00

Last addition: lunch was about 8 oz. scallops and salmon. 1/2 cup pasta, 1/2 cup veggies. 

Biceps mid-afternoon.

----------


## Proximal

Dinner last night: large salad, 8 oz. Salmon

6 am breakfast: 1 cup egg white, 1 whole egg, 3 oz. chicken

Workout#1: Chest & Delts

45 minute fast walk

8:30 am 50g whey shake, 1/2 bagel & 1 tbsp of PB

Lunch: 1/2 cup pasta, 6 oz. Salmon

WO#2: Triceps & Abs

----------


## Proximal

WO#1: Back and neck

2 hours yard work

WO#2: Biceps & Abs

No changes in diet.

----------


## Proximal

More salad (with steak ) for dinner last night. 

Normal breakfast and mid morning protein shake. 

More yard work and only one workout today; Triceps. 

Two 4 ounce burgers for lunch. Protein bar as I type.

----------


## Proximal

Rest day yesterday, eating clean, but not enough calories.

Light Chest 
Decline Press 4x15 WS
Front Flyes 4x15

Light Shoulders
Upright Rows 4x15
Reverse Raises 4x15

Light Triceps 
Close grip press 4x15
Rope Press-downs 4x15
Overhead Roap Extensions 4x15

----------


## Proximal

1 hour fasted cardio. Ready for blast-off.

----------


## Proximal

WO #1 in the books

Rowing to chest
Bent-over, palms up rowing
Rear Flies
Shrugs
Low Pulley Rows
Face Pulls

4x12-15 each

Afternoon WO #2
Dumbbell curls
Reverse curls
Barbell curls 
Hammer curls

4x10-12 each (all working sets).

----------


## Proximal

WO #1 finished

Decline Chest Press SS with Decline Flies 4 x 15
Chest Press SS with Flies 4 x 15
Giant Set: Upright Rows, Lateral Raises & Front Raises 3 x 15

WO#2
Close grip bench 4X10
Pressdowns 4x12
Dips4x10
Overhead rope extensions 4x12

Weighed in at 211 today, have lost a lot of what I gained last year.

----------


## Proximal

WO #1
Rows to chest
Bent over under hand rows
Shrugs
Rear flies
Single arm rows

4 WS of 12 - 15 each (the r-bands resistance is a bit trickier than weights in choosing that perfect weight for the desired rep count). 

Sweet pump, sweating my ass off.

Body not ready for a second, guess #1 was a little more intense than I thought.

----------


## Proximal

Second day in a row of feeling like crap. BP was over 170/115 yesterday and thankfully pot lowered it. Today sill 140/95, but no headaches.

Modifying cycle, dropped clen and t-3.

Good news, the gym opens Monday. 

Just resting and reading.

----------


## Proximal

BP normal for 2 days now. 

Light chest & Triceps. 

GYM TOMORROW!

----------


## Proximal

GYM!

Curl machine 
Preacher Curls
Reverse Curls
Hammer Curls
Curls on seated row machine
Cable Curls

3 working sets of 10-12 each

Abs x 10 minutes

----------


## Proximal

Machine Chest Press
Front Flies
Decline Flies
Upright Rows
Bent over Raises
Front Raises

3 WS of 10-12 each

Treadmill & Abs

----------


## Proximal

Pull-downs
Palm up rows
Front Shrugs
Rear Shrugs
Rowing
Face Pulls
Neck Flexion
Bicep curls 3x25

3 WS of 10-12 for all, except biceps

Abs

----------


## Proximal

Too fn old and fragile. Last weekend doing yard work & screwed up my SI. Piriformis was screaming and literally a pain in the ass. Finally getting better after an entire week off. 

But JC, the numbers are rising here in Los Angeles, hopefully they wont re-shut down the gyms.

----------

